# Regarding the HST Vs The Real World



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 28, 2012)

Assuming HST still can't defeat the entirety of real world, at its current state, how much of the real world can it take down? Could they beat Canada? Could they beat Australia? ETC 

The reason I ask is because Bleach seems to have a new ability that would help in a real world battle. Specifically, this  new terrible  introduced the ability for characters to open portals to the general location of their choosing without relying on the old mechanism. Additionally, the arc villain seems capable of giving this ability to hollows of his choosing. 

Also, Law= 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*
Since quite a few of you have asked, I'l clarify the scenario. i tried to come up with something fair*

HST each knows everything about HST. 

HST Vs Real World Set Up

-Earth expands a 15th its total area to the west. That's HST Territory. 
-It is 2/3 oceans. Begging is Grand-line. End is New World. 
*Sea-kings  limited to the amount shown or explicitly hinted at. 
*Weather in oceans flips flops.

-The 1/3 land:
1) All Over=/ Main OP Islands shown  few km away. 
2) East=/ Continent Naruto with 4 main villages. Mains in their areas.
3) West=/ Continent Bleach with SS.
4) South=/ Portal to Bleach Hell 
5) North in the sky=/ Portal leading into Hueco Mondo 

After expansion and placement of HST, some voice makes them all aware the three exist. They're told some unknown power lies at the begging of where this expansion started and have to destroy them. Earth hears the voice saying earth has grown larger + destroy enemies. The voice is believed absolutely. war begins...


----------



## JayDox (Apr 1, 2012)

If I recall correctly, Bleach takes place in a world that is basically our own. This is post WWII. Meaning Bleach has nukes.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 2, 2012)

JayDox said:


> If I recall correctly, Bleach takes place in a world that is basically our own. This is post WWII. Meaning Bleach has nukes.



Except we dont take into account things like that unless they are part of the plot.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 2, 2012)

Gura-Gura-Gura.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 2, 2012)

IMO, the Real World wins only if HST forces remain in one place. There are too much hax abilities for HST to not win against Real World. If even Naruto cast of characters disperse, a simple henge already would make a huge difference.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 2, 2012)

The HST can beat the real world. Itachi and hancock can take out a large amount of the real world on their own by going on live television, for example. And all they need to do is get into major leader's complexes and blow them up, and they've practially won, which anyone with teleport, extreme speed, or brilliant stealth, can do. Or akainu could set off yellowstone, etc. There are just too many haxx characters.


----------



## feebas_factor (Apr 2, 2012)

Main reason the HST loses is if the battle assumes they're all put together on one battlefield and simply trying to move against the real world in direct combat. Because then they get nuked, bombed, gassed, napalmed, etc. etc.

Seems like there's plenty of ways they could wipe out the real world given a good strategy and any other starting scenario.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

all depends on starting conditions/places/knowledge etc.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Itachi and hancock can take out a large amount of the real world on their own by going on live tlevision, for example.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

Hancock gonna do a pole-dance on live TV ? 



[YOUTUBE]DO4tTJyy9d8[/YOUTUBE]
^ there go the fangirls


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 2, 2012)

There are no words...


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2012)

HST gets introduced to a wonderful thing called nerve gas .


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


>



Well they could. Or youtube, if they can't get into TV studios.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 2, 2012)

The HST only stands a chance if they resort to strategy.

In a flat out confrontation, they get owned by the various arsenals in the world.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 2, 2012)

HST does nothing against the Peacekeeper


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2012)

We already got Mach 7 railguns now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

Auger + hammer-space for bullets (Blueno ?) solos


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> HST does nothing against the Peacekeeper



I dunno. The Tsar bomba is mountainbusting+, isn't it, and naruto can do that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

> The Tsar bomba is mountainbusting+


50 Mt wouldn't even put a large dent on Everest methinks


----------



## Solrac (Apr 2, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> We already got Mach 7 railguns now



Where's that recent vid on yahoo when you need it?

Real-life superweapons are awesome. They >>>>>>> the HST. (Okay either i like real-life more than the hst or i just like jumping on the bandwagon).


----------



## Viulu (Apr 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> 50 Mt wouldn't even put a large dent on Everest methinks



50Mt is still mountainbusting.

I think it was established that city and mountain busting are essentially the same thing and city busting starts at 5 mt.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't see how HST can lose with Bijuu, Aizen, logia, Juubi, Shiki, Law, etc all working together against them.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> 50 Mt wouldn't even put a large dent on Everest methinks



It's roughly the same as Krakatoa isn't it? And Krakatoa is mountainbusting by definition.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

dunno about that or what you consider mountain-busting, but Everest needs ~gigaton(s) yield


besides you initially said mountain+ which implies a high-end mountain



edit : 


> With a Volcanic Explosivity Index (VEI) of 6, the eruption was equivalent to 200 megatons of TNT (840 PJ) – about 13,000 times the nuclear yield of the Little Boy bomb (13 to 16 kt) that devastated Hiroshima, Japan, during World War II, and four times the yield of Tsar Bomba (50 Mt), the largest nuclear device ever detonated.


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 2, 2012)

Krakatoa was around 200 Mt.

E: ninja'd....by 4 minutes.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 2, 2012)

The HST cooperating will definitely kill off the real world. They have too much power, durability, speed, versatility, and hax for the militaries of real world to contend with.

Even Aizen just getting on national television and showing millions of people his shikai's release could result in all kinds of havoc.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 2, 2012)

There are dozens of high-top tiers who can solo entire armies on their own. As a whole RW is doomed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I dunno. The Tsar bomba is mountainbusting+, isn't it, and naruto can do that.



Would love to see the HST trying to dodge a mach 23 ICBM


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Would love to see the HST trying to dodge a mach 23 ICBM



Would love to see president obama dodging a mach 240 bullet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 2, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Would love to see the HST trying to dodge a mach 23 ICBM



Enel's far reaching Haki coupled with Bleach's new portal stuff would probably let you see that.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 2, 2012)

Tobi and Blueno solo all world leaders.


----------



## lambda (Apr 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> HST gets introduced to a wonderful thing called nerve gas .


 Don Krieg is disapointed you forgot about him.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2012)

This will end the lives of so many HST characters... and lets not get started on chemical warfare


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> HST gets introduced to a wonderful thing called nerve gas .



Mayuri says hi.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Mayuri says hi.



He gets vaporize by a nuke then


----------



## Light Summers (Apr 2, 2012)

arent Bleach characters invisible? not to mention a simple shadow clone jutsu could wipe out an entire city in minutes. they also have no answer for certain Logias. someone like Enel would wreak complete havoc on the military by himself. 

seriously, i think we're overestimating ourselves here. we mass panic from shit like bombings. these guys we'd be up against do nothing but fight. i mean NOTHING BUT FIGHT. Luffy has never even seen pussy before. he might not even know what is much less what it tastes like. same with Ichigo and Naruto. these guys dont live for that shit, they live to fuck people up for a living. superhumans, demons and monsters. 

and thats just taking into account their physical advantage. when you factor in intelligence via strategy. from someone like Shikimaru, Madara, uhhh..... hmmm... well nah, the HST aint really that smart so we do have that advantage. but still... someone like Ino would be a war changer here.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> This will end the lives of so many HST characters... and lets not get started on chemical warfare



On the other hand, lets. Magellen could do massive amounts of damage by poisoning water supplies.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Light Summers said:


> arent Bleach characters invisible?


Not for the purposes of the OBD.


> Luffy has never even seen pussy before. he might not even know what is much less what it tastes like.


Link removed
Link removed



> when you factor in intelligence via strategy. from someone like Shikimaru, Madara, uhhh..... hmmm... well nah, the HST aint really that smart so we do have that advantage. but still... someone like Ino would be a war changer here.


Well vegapunk and urahara are pretty smart.


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Apr 3, 2012)

The HST would absolutely wreck the real world.


----------



## Island (Apr 3, 2012)

They don't make it through Africa. Malaria's a bitch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2012)

thy have Kuma, Tobi and Bleach portals though .. to send the forces


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 3, 2012)

Plant CP9 members in CIA,MI6,KGB & other intelligence agency. Give them five year & you will see magic happening.


----------



## Island (Apr 3, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> thy have Kuma, Tobi and Bleach portals though .. to send the forces





Last Samurai said:


> Plant CP9 members in CIA,MI6,KGB & other intelligence agency. Give them five year & you will see magic happening.


Both of these require prior knowledge. Since OP didn't specify, one would assume standard conditions applied.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 3, 2012)

*RW is fucked*


----------



## McNasty996 (Apr 3, 2012)

Theres a lot of assumptions that HST actually knows about how the REAL world operates, which they don't. And then we assume that there a a whole lot of things from the real world that won't affect them like O2 levels or natural pollen in the air isn't deadly to them. There are a lot of unknowns and we can't really determine anything.


----------



## Light Summers (Apr 3, 2012)

they would know how the real world works since Bleach is based in the real world. also, the ninjas alone would be a problem. they can shapeshift. it would be completely impossible to detect them if they didnt want to be detected.

so if they have time to strategize and prepare then they'd kill us. but if we're talking about dropping them off on 1 deserted island then yeah, we'd obviously nuke them. though i'd have to assume theres atleast one Magneto-lite in the HST. can't think of any off the top of my head though.


----------



## Island (Apr 3, 2012)

McNasty996 said:


> Theres a lot of assumptions that HST actually knows about how the REAL world operates, which they don't. And then we assume that there a a whole lot of things from the real world that won't affect them like O2 levels or natural pollen in the air isn't deadly to them. There are a lot of unknowns and we can't really determine anything.


I was alright until you said that the air could kill them. Unless otherwise specified, fictions take place on alternate worlds that are fundamentally the same as ours with the same laws of physics, same chemistry, same atmosphere, etc. It's when you get to things that we can't handle that you draw the line. It's perfectly reasonable that characters would be able to survive a cold, for example, since normal humans can, but not something like malaria without serious medical treatment.

That said, one does not simply walk into Africa. Europeans couldn't even explore the interior until the 1800s. You could even go farther and assume that since most characters in Naruto, for example, are assumed to be Japanese, they wouldn't have any immunity to say, smallpox.

You also have to ask how these characters will get to some of the more isolated parts of the world. How would they know where, Bermuda or St. Helena is, for example? When trouble starts, the world leaders would most likely bunker down, and if shit hits the fan, they unleash some of the more deadly weapons in their arsenal such as nuclear weapons or highly infectious diseases.

Bleach would pose a problem for the latter, but how much do they know about our world exactly? Do you we expect them to know missile codes or the location of secret government bases? Probably not.

The absolute worst-case scenario is that the United States or China initiates an extinction event by some kind. That would leave none of the HST and possibly some of the more isolated government facilities and the ISS.


----------



## Zihawk (Apr 3, 2012)

Enel and Kuma alone would wreck our shit  good luck nuking a man who has widespread pre-cog and can travel at lightning speed. The whole HST screws us over. We wouldn't even have time to assess the threat before kuma ports away all world leaders. Then they pick us off.


----------



## Juri (Apr 3, 2012)

The arguments for real world winning this require some assumptions that don't quite make sense.

Firstly, it requires that the whole HST be dumped on some uninhabited island in the middle of nowhere that they'll all fit on. This is not usually assumed for other verse vs verse battles and hence not really the default setting if none was provided by the OP.

Secondly, It requires that the Island be close enough to all the super powers of the real world that all their nukes reach the Island without a single member of the HST being able to do even a simple area recon which i find ridiculous.

Finally, It assumes that bureaucracy is totally nonexistent and that all the leaders of all the countries have their fingers on the red button and as soon as the HST pop onto the Island the missiles are launched.

If even one of these doesn't occur, The real world doesn't stand a chance of winning. Not without wiping the whole planet at least. Even then I can name a few members of the HST who could survive making this essentially their victory.

tl;dr
The match is being imagined to favor the real world as much as possible. without being too obvious.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 3, 2012)

^
I am not sure about what would be a fair location for HST to start at, or if the majority of their forces would even begin ( or remain) on the same continent for long. However, I am certain humanity would be united for this fight. The same applies to the conflicting forces normally present in HST. I mean, if we're talking about who or what would work together, there would be far more in fighting going on across the board than the larger war.


----------



## Light Summers (Apr 3, 2012)

and lets not forget how broken some of these characters are. Gecko Moria for example.


----------



## Juri (Apr 3, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ^
> I am not sure about what would be a fair location for HST to start at, or if the majority of their forces would even begin ( or remain) on the same continent for long. However, I am certain humanity would be united for this fight. The same applies to the conflicting forces normally present in HST. I mean, if we're talking about who or what would work together, there would be far more in fighting going on across the board than the larger war.



I'm not talking about cooperation which is assumed. I'm talking about how people are assuming the nukes hit 1 second after the fight begins.


----------



## Mio (Apr 3, 2012)

Tobi solos...

...and so can many others.​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Our world is full of uchiha's they stand no chance.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Island said:


> Both of these require prior knowledge. Since OP didn't specify, one would assume standard conditions applied.


It would take 20 minutes of stealing someone's internet or a week's reconnasisse to work these things out though, and bleach characters already have knowledge, whist one piece characters will assume the real world has something like ciper pol and will look for it.


McNasty996 said:


> Theres a lot of assumptions that HST actually knows about how the REAL world operates, which they don't. And then we assume that there a a whole lot of things from the real world that won't affect them like O2 levels or natural pollen in the air isn't deadly to them. There are a lot of unknowns and we can't really determine anything.


One piece characters have survived in very tight air spaces, so lack of oxygen won't kill them. Also, if there was a big excess of oxygen in one piece, evrything would set on fire way more often than they do. E.g in dinosaur times forest fires were very common. If poison that can melt huge rocks doesn't instantly kill them, I doubt pollon would do much.


Island said:


> It's perfectly reasonable that characters would be able to survive a cold, for example, since normal humans can, but not something like malaria without serious medical treatment.


Malaria works by burrowing into red blood cells. Seeing as cells in naruto survived rasenshurikens, and cells in one piece and bleach survived all sorts, I doubt malaria would do anything. Plus malaria isn't even that bad if you don't happen to be starving and malnurished. It's just like a bad cold that you will get over.


> You could even go farther and assume that since most characters in Naruto, for example, are assumed to be Japanese, they wouldn't have any immunity to say, smallpox.


a) Smallpox doesn't even exist anymore.
b) Smallpox still needs to get into the cells. The same cells that have survived rasenshruikens.



> The absolute worst-case scenario is that the United States or China initiates an extinction event by some kind. That would leave none of the HST and possibly some of the more isolated government facilities and the ISS.


Superhumans could survive an extinction event. Humans couldn't, so that would work against them.


Zihawk said:


> Enel and Kuma alone would wreck our shit  good luck nuking a man who has widespread pre-cog and can travel at lightning speed. The whole HST screws us over. We wouldn't even have time to assess the threat before kuma ports away all world leaders. Then they pick us off.


Enel can't move at lightning speed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 4, 2012)

> Enel can't move at lightning speed.



Only in travel speed.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Only in travel speed.



Is there any evidence of that, though. And even if it is in travel speed, it is only in travel speed over short distances, which won't be enough to get out of the nuke's AoE.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2012)

he was zipping around Skypiea and Upper yard

longest range is Kuma, then Tobi probably - IIRC he teleported around the elemental countries .. maybe Blueno ?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 4, 2012)

Peacekeepers solo.


----------



## Wasabifold (Apr 4, 2012)

And the argument that the real world would just start nuking carelessly is retarded. Also the argument that the HST can't do anything about it is also foolish.

If this is a war, it's hardly going to start with a giant array of nukes. Then the whole planet would be dead. 

Anyways

Onoki and Kidd go flying through the air drawing in any nuclear weapons or missiles they come across and tow them back to where they came from.

Kuma helps by padding some away. 

And so many others with the capabilities to help in defense and the offense is unlike anything the real world has seen before.

There's just too much Overpowered superhumans to say real woirld wins via ione weapon.

Nuke going to make direct hit? Kamui

And lord knows what the Uchiha can do given the resources with the Izanami/Izanagi.


----------



## Island (Apr 4, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> It would take 20 minutes of stealing someone's internet or a week's reconnasisse to work these things out though, and bleach characters already have knowledge, whist one piece characters will assume the real world has something like ciper pol and will look for it.


Prep time isn't allocated. Otherwise, someone could enter a versus thread and argue that somebody with teleportation/time travel could simply leave the battlefield and research his opponent. You generally assume that when the fight starts, people start fighting.



Wasabifold said:


> If this is a war, it's hardly going to start with a giant array of nukes. Then the whole planet would be dead.


This results in human victory because there are currently inhabitants of the ISS.



> Malaria works by burrowing into red blood cells. Seeing as cells in naruto survived rasenshurikens, and cells in one piece and bleach survived all sorts, I doubt malaria would do anything. Plus malaria isn't even that bad if you don't happen to be starving and malnurished. It's just like a bad cold that you will get over.


Malaria is a random example. However, you can hardly argue that a technique that attacks an individual's cells means that they're immune to diseases.



> a) Smallpox doesn't even exist anymore.


It does in Africa and as a biological weapon.



> b) Smallpox still needs to get into the cells. The same cells that have survived rasenshruikens.


Again, this is a very weak argument. A cell surviving being cut doesn't make it more durable than any other.



> Superhumans could survive an extinction event. Humans couldn't, so that would work against them.


Depends on the extinction event. Particularly, I don't think anyone would survive a nuclear holocaust without some serious preparation.


----------



## JayDox (Apr 4, 2012)

Itachi apparently has fate manipulation now. Plus the mass panics and rioting would cause all lot of the real world to destroy itself. Also, putting Kurama or Gyuki in a city like Atlanta, where the CDC is, or New York, where the UN is would be a problem. The  

And Black Beard, Law, Oz, Pacifistas, and Hancock are the big problems. Not to mention Kabuto using Edo Tensei and resurrecting hundreds of dead warriors through out history.

And all the fodder Hollows and the Soul Society are also a problem.


----------



## Zihawk (Apr 4, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Is there any evidence of that, though. And even if it is in travel speed, it is only in travel speed over short distances, which won't be enough to get out of the nuke's AoE.



He traveled across the entire country of skypeia instantly and could zip wherever he wanted to. He'll sense the plane carrying the nuke long before it comes and proceeds to El Thor it. GG. Any of these verses alone could potentially solo.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 4, 2012)

Bacteria and Viruses solo......smallpox, Malaria, Ebola, the Common Cold, etc....

Also Countries like Russia and America have stockpiles of Biological and Chemical weapons that they can spray over large areas in a short amount of time and since according to Battle-dome rules the RW is bloodlusted so they wont hesitate to use those resources.


----------



## JayDox (Apr 4, 2012)

Wait so bacteria and viruses like those affect tailed beasts/jins? And bleach takes place in the "real world" so that argument fails. Even if it does affect One Piece and Naruto, Bleach will give them medicine


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 4, 2012)

Russia has weaponized and synthesized smallpox at Vozrozhdeniya Island in the Aral Sea, Bleach is going to be hard strapped to find a cure for that, not to mention things like Ebola and since One Piece and Naruto don't even have immunity to pathogens like the common cold they will be dropping like flies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2012)

Putin solos


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 4, 2012)

Biological warfare does nothing to tailed beasts, Pacifista, and Shinigami.


----------



## JayDox (Apr 4, 2012)

Plus destroying important places like military bases, CDC, the Pentagon, etc. should be easy for a tailed beast except say for 1-tails


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Biological warfare does nothing to tailed beasts, Pacifista, and Shinigami.



thats what we got nukes for


----------



## JayDox (Apr 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> thats what we got nukes for



Tailed beasts are walking nukes


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

JayDox said:


> Tailed beasts are walking nukes



there is a different between firing out a big energy ball that can destroy a mountain and an actual nuke.

1,000,000 degree temps... radiation...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 4, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> tailed beasts



Those Giant things will be nuked on sight, no questions asked.



> Pacifista



Electromagnetic pulse....GG



> Shinigami.



-Novichok agents
-VX nerve agent 
-Nukes  



JayDox said:


> Plus destroying important places like military bases, CDC, the Pentagon, etc. should be easy for a tailed beast except say for 1-tails



They have no knowledge about where and what are military bases are in the Real World, They will most likely all attack big cities since those have the most activity and then get blasted sky high by the worlds combined military.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 4, 2012)

Doesn't really matter if they start out with no knowledge. If we assume that each side is already aware of the others presence and is ready for war then HST still stomps. If we assume each side gets time to think out plans then HST stomps even harder.

*Offense: *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whitebeard
3 Admirals
Enel
Magellan
Pacifista
Law
Kidd
Kuma
Mihawk
Oz
Shiki
Barragan
8 Tailed Beasts
Edo Madara
Deidara
Nagato
Orochimaru




*Defense/Support:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade
Unohana
Chopper
Many medic ninja/healing shinigami
Katsuya
Gaara
Rinnei Tensei
Edo Tensei
Perona
Orihime




*Key Players:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi
Tobi
Blueno
Boa Hancock
Aizen
Tsukishima
Kabuto
Zetsu




Of course these lists don't cover everyone but it does have all the major people. Offense team working together can take out huge scores of our side before we can even react.

Support team can heal anyone as well as make any fallen allies immortal zombies.

Key players are the most important. They can destroy the RW from the inside out. Zetsu can spawn all over the world to record important info about whos in charge of what, where certain places are, and the others go out and act accordingly.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 5, 2012)

Everyone outside of Shinigamis, Bijuus, and Pacifistas will die within hours from being exposed to thousands of foreign pathogens at once, their bodies will literally shut down because they have almost no immune system feats or immunity to any dangerous foreign pathogen. 

I don't understand where your getting this stomp scenario when way more than half of the HST will die in a matter of hours. Also I don't understand where your getting "they wont be able to react" when the RW is joined together and bloodlusted, they have a far greater intelligence system with hundreds of nigh undetectable stealth droids to acquire information compared to a Zetzu dying from a combination of hundreds of dangerous diseases. The HST side will not even know where the RW bases are located giving the initiative to the RW.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 5, 2012)

^Keep trollin', bro.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 5, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> ^Keep trollin', bro.





But seriously.... Disease man, Disease!!!


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 5, 2012)

The only way the Real World could win if they have Full KnowLedge, Preperation time for them only, and luck.

Diseases cannot do anything to superhumans. Pirates have been living all their lives near the ocean.

Although I always believed that any verse from the HST can solo now, but leave it like that.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

A couple of nukes would put an end to their shit


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 5, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Everyone outside of Shinigamis, Bijuus, and Pacifistas will die within hours from being exposed to thousands of foreign pathogens at once, their bodies will literally shut down because they have almost no immune system feats or immunity to any dangerous foreign pathogen.
> 
> I don't understand where your getting this stomp scenario when way more than half of the HST will die in a matter of hours. Also I don't understand where your getting "they wont be able to react" when the RW is joined together and bloodlusted, they have a far greater intelligence system with hundreds of nigh undetectable stealth droids to acquire information compared to a Zetzu dying from a combination of hundreds of dangerous diseases. The HST side will not even know where the RW bases are located giving the initiative to the RW.



Saying the HST will suffer from being in foreign lands and exposed to their diseases to me is like saying RW won't be able to see the shinigami because they're spirits which really we shouldnt because we're just normal humans. Lets say everyone else did die. Bleach side still takes this with millions of invisible hollow eating us, and basically all the captains, Espada, arrancar, Aizen, Buckbeard, and everyone else killing us with their attacks and we'd never know what was happening.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 5, 2012)

WB sends Tsunami to every country near Sea & destroys them.


----------



## Calamity (Apr 5, 2012)

The real world is getting massively overrated here.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 5, 2012)

*..this thread........... lol... anyway RW take it in the ass*


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Island said:


> Prep time isn't allocated. Otherwise, someone could enter a versus thread and argue that somebody with teleportation/time travel could simply leave the battlefield and research his opponent. You generally assume that when the fight starts, people start fighting.


That would be BFR my friend. If they could go intangalable or invisible and find stuff out about their opponent on the battlefeild, that would be fine.



> This results in human victory because there are currently inhabitants of the ISS.


It would be a slow death that takes months if not years, by then the ISS would have ran out of air and food anyway, and the HST would probably survive it anyway.



> Malaria is a random example. However, you can hardly argue that a technique that attacks an individual's cells means that they're immune to diseases.


Viruses smash through the cell membrane to get out of the cell. So they simply won't be able to get out of the cells of anyone who has tanked a rasenshruiken, so the virus would be unable to do anything. Furthermore the virus probably won't be able to get into the cell, either, because naruto cells will have different antigens to real life cells, so they can't trick the membrane to get in.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

mach 7 railguns, global bombing, 

Kuma is probably the most dangerous one and is probably the only one that can escape the AOE of a nuke


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2012)

We have mass produced Mach 7 railguns ? On what - ships ? 


Enel should be able to detect a missile (island wide CoO) and zip away

Tobi, Blueno and Bleach portals too given a little warning

Bleach Division 12 monitors shit 24/7


----------



## Calamity (Apr 5, 2012)

*A question please: *
Basing on the previous posts, I get the feeling as if the entire HST has been dropped on some remote island or something and the RW is fully prepped and equipped with their best weapons(they seem to have knowledge on which weapons work best too), each and every world leader is fully supporting each other with money and manpower(nobody seems to mind launching a few nukes or worry about their aftereffects) and they seem to have complete knowledge about the HST and know the location they start in and are ready to nuke the shit out of them as soon as the match starts. 

Is this the case? 
I've never participated in a HST vs Real World thread before.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2012)

> Basing on the previous posts, I get the feeling as if the entire HST has been dropped on some remote island or something and the RW is fully prepped and equipped with their best weapons(they seem to have knowledge on which weapons work best too), each and every world leader is fully supporting each other with money and manpower(nobody seems to mind launching a few nukes or worry about their aftereffects) and they seem to have complete knowledge about the HST and know the location they start in and are ready to nuke the shit out of them as soon as the match starts.


sounds like the real world is nerfed in this scenario  HST might take it


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 5, 2012)

Enel would blow up the ISS.

And to the guy above me, neither side is supposed to have knowledge or prep. But we do assume all nations are working together same as each HST verse is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2012)

where does the HST spawn ?


----------



## Calamity (Apr 5, 2012)

Unless it is the place I talked about, I doubt the RW is standing a chance.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> We have mass produced Mach 7 railguns ? On what - ships ?
> 
> 
> Enel should be able to detect a missile (island wide CoO) and zip away
> ...



The AOE of a nuke is extremely huge.. like around 30 KM to 50KM (if enel could get out the way by that time) and the instant it explodes the temp around the area hits 1,000,000 degrees 



They are still in testing but nearly done.. they gonna soon replace missiles due to cost production i think.. oh in the highest tested one was mach 10 and some of these can hit targets 200 KM away

RW with prep = these and a lot of dead HST people below the speed of Mach 10


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 5, 2012)

HST drops at same place. 

Luffy sees Kyuubi

Luffy--Woah. A fox. Cool. Hey Fox want to be my nakama?

Brook--Looks at Uchihas. How beautiful eyes. I don't have any though.

Tsunade meets Matsumoto. Boobies all over.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

They ain't tanking millions of degrees of heat even if its a short time and some of them have ranges up to 50km


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 5, 2012)

They won't even get the chance to drop nuke & why the hell they would suddenly start dropping nuke anyway?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> They won't even get the chance to drop nuke & why the hell they would suddenly start dropping nuke anyway?



oh they will considering all they would have to do is push buttons and the computers would do the rest


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 5, 2012)

Enel destroys it before it even reaches them. Kuma or FKM Naruto repels it. Kizaru shoot a lazer through the middle.

The nuke gets fodderized.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 5, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Enel destroys it before it even reaches them. Kuma or FKM Naruto repels it. Kizaru shoot a lazer through the middle.
> 
> The nuke gets fodderized.



You left out Kakashi ;(


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 5, 2012)

If we're going to drop the HST all on one random island, I think RW should be dropped on one too.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 5, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Saying the HST will suffer from being in foreign lands and exposed to their diseases to me is like saying RW won't be able to see the shinigami because they're spirits which really we shouldnt because we're just normal humans. Lets say everyone else did die. Bleach side still takes this with millions of invisible hollow eating us, and basically all the captains, Espada, arrancar, Aizen, Buckbeard, and everyone else killing us with their attacks and we'd never know what was happening.



Except your wrong. Shinigami invisibility is addressed under the equalization rule and unlike the billion hollow idea; pathogens actually have visual and intellectual feats and they have actually been harnessed and developed in to our nations weapons programs....we have stockpiles of different biological WMD's and throughout our history and we have learned to weaponize and synthesize pathogens...... it would be stupid to exclude it because like it or not they are viable weapons and not something that is classified under a rule like the "equalization rule" for convenience. Also the Bleach side doesn't rape us, more than half of their forces are weak as dirt compared to the top tiers and the top tiers still cant compete with mach 21.5 ICBM's, High Altitude bombings, mass spreading of Nerve gas, and killotons of destruction force.  

Also I have to ask the question of why Bleach Shinigami will not be effected by pathogens....they have fully functioning endocrine and circulatory systems, so what prevents them from not being effected by our diseases?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Enel destroys it before it even reaches them. Kuma or FKM Naruto repels it. Kizaru shoot a lazer through the middle.
> 
> The nuke gets fodderized.



If it gets within KM's of them and exploded... they get vaporized... they would have to be taking them out outside of a 30 KM range


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 5, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Except your wrong. Shinigami invisibility is addressed under the equalization rule and unlike the billion hollow idea; pathogens actually have visual and intellectual feats and they have actually been harnessed and developed in to our nations weapons programs....we have stockpiles of different biological WMD's and throughout our history and we have learned to weaponize and synthesize pathogens...... it would be stupid to exclude it because like it or not they are viable weapons and not something that is classified under a rule like the "equalization rule" for convenience. Also the Bleach side doesn't rape us, more than half of their forces are weak as dirt compared to the top tiers and the top tiers still cant compete with mach 21.5 ICBM's, High Altitude bombings, mass spreading of Nerve gas, and killotons of destruction force.



Technically equalization should take care of diseases that we are exposed to everyday. We equalize out things that really don't matter in comparing the fighting ability between two verses. 

Diseases and chemical warfare that we could use in a fight are viable though.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 5, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Technically equalization should take care of diseases that we are exposed to everyday. We equalize out things that really don't matter in comparing the fighting ability between two verses.
> 
> Diseases and chemical warfare that we could use in a fight are viable though.



Thats my point, Im talking about weaponized or synthesized strands that we have stockpiled or can make since it is part of several nations weapons programs.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 5, 2012)

> Saying the HST will suffer from being in foreign lands and exposed to their diseases





> Except your wrong.



You two are talking about different things it seems.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 5, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> You two are talking about different things it seems.



It started as a regular "day to day" pathogens but then I moved on to actually weaponized versions......



> pathogens actually have visual and intellectual feats and they have actually been harnessed and developed in to our nations weapons programs....we have stockpiles of different biological WMD's and throughout our history and we have learned to weaponize and synthesize pathogens



Ayway I really have no solid stance on the battle but have taken the RW side because of all of the 1-2 sentence remarks concerning HST stomping without any thought being put in.

Although I wonder if state sponsored medical research facilities could be used by the RW since they have supplies of many pathogens even ones that have almost gone away from the public theater and ones that are common and active today.


----------



## JayDox (Apr 5, 2012)

A lot of you are forgetting mass panic. We would be rioting and killing each other and such in a catastrophe like this. 

Also, wait until 10-tails and Rikudo Senin are ressurected. HST would destroy us if the legends about RS are true


----------



## Calamity (Apr 6, 2012)

One more time: where does the HST spawn?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Island said:


> It does in Africa.


Wait...
I thought smallpox got wiped out.



> Depends on the extinction event. Particularly, I don't think anyone would survive a nuclear holocaust without some serious preparation.


One piece chracters could easily survive in cold temperatures, and ussop's plants can grow on pretty much anything, so they won't starve to death either. And poison gas in the atmosphere would be no problem whatsoever to OP characters.


EpicBroFist said:


> Also Countries like Russia and America have stockpiles of Biological and Chemical weapons that they can spray over large areas in a short amount of time and since according to Battle-dome rules the RW is bloodlusted so they wont hesitate to use those resources.


Biological weapons will harm their own side more than the HST, seeing as viruses won't be compatible with them, and they could easily tank them even if they were, while if it spread to their own people it would kill them all pretty quickly. That's why they hardly ever use biological weapons in real warfare. They harm your own troops almost as much as they harm your opponents, even if your oppenent's tropps are humans. And chemical weapons would obviously do nothing to one piece and naruto characters.


EpicBroFist said:


> Russia has weaponized and synthesized smallpox at Vozrozhdeniya Island in the Aral Sea, Bleach is going to be hard strapped to find a cure for that, not to mention things like Ebola and since One Piece and Naruto don't even have immunity to pathogens like the common cold they will be dropping like flies.


I've already shown why one piece and naruto characters can tank any RW pathogen or poison, but here's something else: if they get infected, they could just drink bleach and all pathogens in their body will die instantly, while it won't harm them.


EpicBroFist said:


> They have no knowledge about where and what are military bases are in the Real World, They will most likely all attack big cities since those have the most activity and then get blasted sky high by the worlds combined military.


Then the world's major cities will have been nuked and civilisation will have collapsed. Once civilisation has collapsed, RW is essentially fodder.


EpicBroFist said:


> Everyone outside of Shinigamis, Bijuus, and Pacifistas will die within hours from being exposed to thousands of foreign pathogens at once, their bodies will literally shut down because they have almost no immune system feats or immunity to any dangerous foreign pathogen.


Bacteira and funguses work due to poison. No problem to HST characters.
Viruses work due to attaching to antigens to get into the cell. HST characters wil have different antigens, so that won't work.
They get out of cells by smashing the cell membrane. The duribility of HST characters means that won't work either.


Valgaav said:


> Saying the HST will suffer from being in foreign lands and exposed to their diseases to me is like saying RW won't be able to see the shinigami because they're spirits which really we shouldnt because we're just normal humans. Lets say everyone else did die. Bleach side still takes this with millions of invisible hollow eating us, and basically all the captains, Espada, arrancar, Aizen, Buckbeard, and everyone else killing us with their attacks and we'd never know what was happening.


The no-invisiblity thing is added mainly to prevent shitstorms, it is a special case.


Byrdman said:


> The AOE of a nuke is extremely huge.. like around 30 KM to 50KM (if enel could get out the way by that time) and the instant it explodes the temp around the area hits 1,000,000 degrees


But only in the centre of the nuke is it a mountianbuster. On the outside it has less destructive capacity. I just want to put that out there.


> They are still in testing but nearly done.. they gonna soon replace missiles due to cost production i think.. oh in the highest tested one was mach 10 and some of these can hit targets 200 KM away
> 
> RW with prep = these and a lot of dead HST people below the speed of Mach 10


They may have fast guns, but the people firing them are below peak human. And you know how fast van auger's gun is.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> But only in the centre of the nuke is it a mountianbuster. On the outside it has less destructive capacity. I just want to put that out there.
> 
> They may have fast guns, but the people firing them are below peak human. And you know how fast van auger's gun is.



True.. but said nukes can range several KM in the center...

and we have computers to react to these speeds now do we


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 6, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Biological weapons will harm their own side more than the HST, seeing as viruses won't be compatible with them, and they could easily tank them even if they were, while if it spread to their own people it would kill them all pretty quickly. That's why they hardly ever use biological weapons in real warfare. They harm your own troops almost as much as they harm your opponents, even if your oppenent's tropps are humans. And chemical weapons would obviously do nothing to one piece and naruto characters.



Except you know we actually have a cure to give to the people we need alive, we can plan in which location to spread the disease to limit casualties on our side. Also of course chemical weapons won't work.....obviously HST characters don't have nervous systems. 



> I've already shown why one piece and naruto characters can tank any RW pathogen or poison, but here's something else: if they get infected, they could just drink bleach and all pathogens in their body will die instantly, while it won't harm them.



Obviously all pathogens that infect us go to our digestive system, it all makes sense now. Also drinking Bleach obviously wont effect them in any way shape or form......oh wait drinking a couple of day old spoiled milk actually makes HST characters sick. 



> Then the world's major cities will have been nuked and civilisation will have collapsed. Once civilisation has collapsed, RW is essentially fodder.



To bad by that time RW would have already won. 



> Bacteira and funguses work due to poison. No problem to HST characters.
> Viruses work due to attaching to antigens to get into the cell. HST characters wil have different antigens, so that won't work.
> They get out of cells by smashing the cell membrane. The duribility of HST characters means that won't work either.



What? Bacteria haw many forms of infection like attaching to surface receptor molecules or going through lysogenic cycles, also both those ways don't have to "smash the cell membrane"...... Dr. Pathogen you should also stop grasping at straws and stop assuming  that things might be different without knowing the answer.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm with EBF on this one.

Real world rapes.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 6, 2012)

The real world stomps only if you give them information on where the HST is, CIS off, bloodlust on, if the HST all spawns in one place, and if the HST uses no strategy whatsoever, instead choosing to charge as one army.


We definitely have the firepower to take the HST down. However, the problem is applying this firepower so that it can actually take down the HST.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 6, 2012)

*I like the way the RW gets the first move in about everything.. 
I also like the way the hst are all grouped in 1 place... 
I also like the way RW somehow knows where they[hst] are and can nuke them whenever they want...
I also like the way characters like Kuma, Shiki, Kidd, Kakashi, Teach, Decken etc.. are just standing there like clutherfucks and let the nuke hit even thought they can just bfr or send it back...
I also like the way the hst can't just avoid the nuke via all those pocket dimensions..
I also like the way RW has full knowledge of the HST...
I also like the way disease from RW will suddenly affect the hst...
I also like the way RW will start with a nuke even thought they don't even know how much of a treat they are...
I also like the way RW doesn't give a darn about the aftermath..
I also like the way no matter what happen the HST can't and shouldn't attack RW..
I also like the way RW.... i belive you get what i'm trying to say..


*


----------



## Danchou (Apr 6, 2012)

ICBMS solo.

If they opt for an airblast, the HST wouldn't even know what him them.

The Narutoverse and OPverse are already in a disadvantage to begin with since they have no idea of modern technology.

They wouldn't even know what a fighter jet is until it starts throwing missiles at them.


----------



## Calamity (Apr 6, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> We definitely have the firepower to take the HST down. However, the problem is applying this firepower so that it can actually take down the HST.



What he said. All I'm seeing from the RW supporters is that *"WE HAVE DIS!WE HAVE DAT! THEY NO HAVE COUNTER! DIE HST!!!". *

Please post a viable scenario that explains how exactly the RW uses these awesome tools to get a guaranteed victory against the HST. We'll also get to know what assumptions you are making here.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 6, 2012)

really it comes down to how smart they are.


Open portals the moment they enter and start a surveillance war before striking at critical points. A handful of characters would be enough to take out the worlds military going this way.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 6, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> ]
> Viruses smash through the cell membrane to get out of the cell. So they simply won't be able to get out of the cells of anyone who has tanked a rasenshruiken, so the virus would be unable to do anything. Furthermore the virus probably won't be able to get into the cell, either, because naruto cells will have different antigens to real life cells, so they can't trick the membrane to get in.



Viruses smash through membranes?

I'm pretty sure they use chemical reactions to get through.

We assume humans from other universes have similar cell structures just as we assume that they are breathing oxygen.


----------



## Wasabifold (Apr 6, 2012)

HST don't know what Fighter Jet is? And WTF is a fighter jet really going to do? Really? 

Anyways, RW loses all Naval combat. Sea Kings+Fishmen for the win. dat crybaby

Gin could solo entire fleets of Fighter jets no problem. And if you really want to talk about nukes in the sky, these nukes are way below their speed. Random Bleach character could intercept in mid-flight.

Biological warfare?

None of these verses are invalids at chemicals as some of you are trying to make it sound.

I believe Vegapunk just laid an island to waste testing poisons for warfare, so biological warfare will be coming back at you as well. And that was four years ago in the One Piece timeline.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> HST don't know what Fighter Jet is? And WTF is a fighter jet really going to do? Really?
> 
> Anyways, RW loses all Naval combat. Sea Kings+Fishmen for the win. dat crybaby
> 
> ...




and how exactly will they do that


----------



## Danchou (Apr 6, 2012)

Akainu was soloing scores of Whitebeard pirates by firing his magma fists into the air and let it rain down on them. They were incapable of doing anything back even though they weren't fast.

Likewise, the squads of Pacifista were owning the Whitebeard Pirates.

Fighter jets and their missiles would decimate them. The Narutoverse and the OPverse have never come encountered such technology.


----------



## Zihawk (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Akainu was soloing scores of Whitebeard pirates by firing his magma fists into the air and let it rain down on them. They were incapable of doing anything back even though they weren't fast.
> 
> Likewise, the squads of Pacifista were owning the Whitebeard Pirates.
> 
> Fighter jets and their missiles would decimate them. The Narutoverse and the OPverse have never come encountered such technology.



I can understand nukes or maybe biological warfare, but freaking fighter jets??????? Lol Wb airquakes, every jet in the air in explodes. Gin's Bankai runs them all through, starrk cero spams, bijuu bomb, CO, kizaru fires finger beams, dangai Ichigo or mihawk swing their swords, fragor, any fodder menos grande fires a cero. Lol jets are massively slower than one piece or bleach verse high tiers they won't give a single fuck about jets. The Rw won't stand a chance unless the entirety of the HST Is restrained to an island, can't leave, and every nuke is aimed at them.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> and how exactly will they do that



Aizen. He will play doskoi with Planes. 

Kizaru Lazers through the middle of the plane.



And I won't be surprised if we see plane in OP verse near soon created by Vegapunk.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Akainu was soloing scores of Whitebeard pirates by firing his magma fists into the air and let it rain down on them. They were incapable of doing anything back even though they weren't fast.
> 
> Likewise, the squads of Pacifista were owning the Whitebeard Pirates..



Main problem with Akainu's magma fists were the destruction of the ships and ice.

You are comparing a Px with a jet...?



> And I won't be surprised if we see plane in OP verse near soon created by Vegapunk.



OP already has flying devices, although they are not actually planes.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 7, 2012)

> OP already has flying devices, although they are not actually planes.



Yes they have but not plane.




D Vance said:


> *I like the way the RW gets the first move in about everything..
> I also like the way the hst are all grouped in 1 place...
> I also like the way RW somehow knows where they[hst] are and can nuke them whenever they want...
> I also like the way characters like Kuma, Shiki, Kidd, Kakashi, Teach, Decken etc.. are just standing there like clutherfucks and let the nuke hit even thought they can just bfr or send it back...
> ...



And this.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

With one press of a button we can tons of nukes across the world.. yeah it doesn't take much to launch nukes..

We also got war loads containing multiple nukes in one missile.. that means several can come out of one missile and rain down across a landscape..


----------



## JayDox (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol. We wouldn't use nukes right off the bat. This is for fear of the environmental problems the radiation might cause.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> With one press of a button we can tons of nukes across the world.. yeah it doesn't take much to launch nukes..
> 
> We also got war loads containing multiple nukes in one missile.. that means several can come out of one missile and rain down across a landscape..



You keep saying RW will let it rain nukes but why would they? Unless you've already given RW full knowledge I see no reason why they won't come in with jets, tanks, etc etc first which would all be destroyed. Also Law and Kidd make most of our weapons fodder.

Awful lot of patriots here


----------



## Wosu (Apr 7, 2012)

lol please _obama solos_


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

So I take it we are IC right cause if we are BL... shit gets real


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> With one press of a button we can tons of nukes across the world.. yeah *it doesn't take much to launch nukes..
> *
> We also got war loads containing multiple nukes in one missile.. that means several can come out of one missile and rain down across a landscape..



We have top brass who won't blindly press the button so that they can make nuke rain without having a shred of information about opponent. 

Don't say we will sacrifice people for greater good. Cause some people will die in that nuke.

Collateral Damage. I never bought that.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 7, 2012)

And I forgot about Kid who could probably repel the nukes.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

So we are in character right? I am assuming from the post that we are and good luck trying to repel a nuke... he would have to be able to repel them about a KM away.. he hasn't shown that in the Manga


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So we are in character right? I am assuming from the post that we are



Of course. Why we will be suddenly Blood Lusted?

If anything after WB sends a Tsunami we will be in a state of panic.



> and good luck trying to repel a nuke... he would have to be able to repel them about a KM away.. he hasn't shown that in the Manga



You know We still haven't seen Post TS Kid. 

Also I won't be surprised if EOS Kid can repel islands more than 1 km.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Of course. Why we will be suddenly Blood Lusted?
> 
> If anything after WB sends a Tsunami we will be in a state of panic.
> 
> ...



Given by the OBD regular matches.. both sides are usually bloodlust.. if we are in the state nukes will be raining like hotcakes


----------



## Calamity (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Given by the OBD regular matches.. both sides are usually bloodlust.. if we are in the state nukes will be raining like hotcakes



BL yes but both sides are given no knowledge of the other. They know they are facing the other side but that's it. The RW doesn't know anything about the type of opponents they are facing, their numbers, their capabilities-in short nothing while the Bleach side at least has an idea of them. 

While nukes might definitely cause havoc, why would you use an almost suicidal attack on opponents you don't know anything about? It would harm the RW more than it harms the opposition. Morever, unless they are all gathered up at one place without moving and just waiting to be murdered, I seriously doubt those nukes are going to take care of them that easily.

You say nukes will be raining down like hotcakes. But how many of them are powerful enough to KO the mid-upper tiers? I don't think we have mass produced those 50M+ nukes(or have we?). 
Again, if the HST characters start out at different places, RW is effectively gonna kill itself. 

ALSO:


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2012)

Satellites can tell anything the HST does.

America dropped a bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki for the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbour. You think nuclear countries are going to do nothing when they're faced with a superhuman threat like the HST?

HST gets nuked to oblivion.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 7, 2012)

Why waste nukes on anyone except the higher tiers


A couple of MOABS and FOABS would wipe out the majority of the verses easily enough


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Satellites can tell anything the HST does.


*It couldn't tell where Osama/Sadam or any clutherfuck mass murderers were hiding, could it? 
Also the Bleach verse has those kinda techs. *



> America dropped a bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki for the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbour. You think nuclear countries are going to do nothing when *they're faced with a superhuman* threat like the HST?


* 
...nothingness another baseless assumption. How did RW know they are superhuman?*



> HST gets nuked to oblivion.


*With your "so great" logic everyone gets nuked to oblivion. 

Even if RW knows that HST is full of Superhuman it doesn't stop the HST from bfr'ing the nukes back at them, does it? 

oh-shit, i forgot!! The HST is full of retards who "even thought" has so many ways to avoid the nukes and/or takes advantage of it will be standing there starring at the sky "like the idiots you making them be" waiting to be bombed...

...for fuck sake "again".. it's like the HST is a prey with so many options to avoid being hunted and become the hunter... but obviously is so retarded that it choose to do nothing waiting to be preyed.. *


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2012)

I would love to see the HST dodge radiation.

I can't believe there are still people in the Battledome that believe the HST can stand up to modern day arsenal. The Narutoverse and the OPverse are living in an age we've passed hundreds of years ago.

They'd be dumbstruck by the things we have in the current day.





Black Leg Sanji said:


> Why waste nukes on anyone except the higher tiers
> 
> 
> A couple of MOABS and FOABS would wipe out the majority of the verses easily enough


True enough.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Why waste nukes on anyone except the higher tiers
> 
> 
> A couple of MOABS and FOABS would wipe out the majority of the verses easily enough



... I didn't even get into these


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

Any verse solos... Now tell me, how can we deal with Edos? How can we deal with invisible hollows? Yes they number in the millions.. 

An atomic bomb expands on sound speed ( The one that hit Japan ).. High-top tiers in the HST can dodge that, Or NU characters can simply absorb it, or take it away. If Prep existed, then Onoki can simply make all Naruto characters and One Piece characters fly. That would make land nuking nearly almost useless. You think of the rest.

--------------------

^ I may be missing some stuff, but what else do we have that can harm them? Colds? Sickness? Pirates have been living all their life in the water. We take medicine and we need weeks to get out of simple colds. Some HST characters can heal others even when they are half-dead, so that is wrong. Feel free to enlighten me in other things though.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

*Did we have cyborgs spamming lazurs outta their ass at that age?
Did we have bullets moving at mach 200something at that age?
Did we have trains riding the ocean at that age?
Did we have fruits that grant you powers at that age?
Did we have people dropping island liek they were kicking football at that age?
Did we have people who could revive the dead at that age?
Did we have people living above clouds at that age?
Did we have guys spamming meteors at that age?
Did we have guys creating tsunamis with a swing of his ass at that age?
Did we have people traveling through pocket dimensions at that age?
Did we have ship going to the moon at that age?
Did we have techs that let as travel through dimensions at that age?
Did we have things that makes summon various creatures at that age?
Did we have bubbles that could make you go more than 10 kilometer underwater at that age?
Did we have things....  tell me Danchou wtf does age have to do with this?  While you are at it also tell me wtf we had at that age that's comparable to the HST or you still gonna make a baseless assumption?*


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

You forgot about the clones.. Naruto is good at doing pranks as well you know...

Even if we have knowledge about what they are and who is the strongest among them. Naruto can simply let a clone transform into Kurama.

Let these Americans fire an atomic bomb on a clone.. And by the way, would we really hit our own land with atomic bombs. That's also suicide considering they would be able to fly. They have the advantage in location. They come to us using portals and stuff that Bleach use.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

HardCore said:


> You forgot about the clones.. Naruto is good at doing pranks as well you know...
> 
> Even if we have knowledge about what they are and who is the strongest among them. Naruto can simply let a clone transform into Kurama.
> 
> Let these Americans fire an atomic bomb on a clone.. And by the way, would we really hit our own land with atomic bombs. That's also suicide considering they would be able to fly. They have the advantage in location. They come to us using portals and stuff that Bleach use.



*I didn't feel like adding more...

...

It seems the HST is grouped on an island middle of the ocean and are somehow unable to move "hence the reason the won't make any move" and RW is BL doesn't somehow give a f*ck about the aftermath and the HST is full of brainless retards... as a case in point, lets just say this thread is full of retarded baseless assumptions  *


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

HST fodders are around sound speed.

Let us downgrade and say that high-tiers are mach 5. By the time someone moves in a plane to drop an atomic bomb at that high-tier to kill him, he would have already changed his location.

And yeah, the Hyuugas get something to do here. They can see it coming and let a Bleach Character open a portal.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

I think a couple of you need to read upon modern weaponry


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

* The weaponry ain't the problem.*


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 7, 2012)

Fuck it.

Dark Schneider solos the RW and HST just for the lulz.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2012)

America dropped two nukes on Japan for Pearl Harbor. Why would the world do nothing against the HST threat once they deem the treat big enough?

The HST has short distance speed, they're not clearing a carpet bombing of MOABs and biological/chemical weapons. Let alone the AOE of nukes.

Moreover, there is no reason why the Narutoverse and the OPverse would even recognize the capability of the technology they are facing.

Everyone in the OPverse uses ships to travel the world. SHIPS. Do you understand how pathetic and simplistic that is? The Narutoverse even travels mainly by foot.

Our technology would make their entire worldview look petty and obsolete. Hundreds of hypersonic+ fighterjets would carpetbomb them till kingdom come. The high and toptiers can be taken care of with the big guns.

Hell, how many capable fighters are there even in the HST? Narutoverse has like 200-300 thousands. The OPverse doesn't have more than 1 million fighters. The Bleachverse has a few thousand. With such numbers it's going to take forever to even cross say a country the size of India.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2012)

Bleach has billions of hollows who can pop-up anywhere

tbh fodder hollows could solo  maybe with a little guidance


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2012)

Bleach doesn't have billions of hollows.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2012)

how many then ?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2012)

We've seen a few hundred or maybe a few thousand at best.

The number is small enough to be contained to the size of a town like Hueco Mundo or Karakura Town.

They can easily lay siege to a city one at a time, but being a viable threat to modern day countries or even the entire world? Hell no.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> We've seen a few hundred or maybe a few thousand at best.
> 
> The number is small enough to be contained to the size of a town like Hueco Mundo or Karakura Town.
> 
> They can easily lay siege to a city one at a time, but being a viable threat to modern day countries or even the entire world? Hell no.



How is one piece millions to you then? I am sure we've seen more Bleach hollows than One Piece.

Only HST top-teirs are needed to solo the real world.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

I tried ignoring this thread after some of the resposnses went full retard but I guess I will have to answer some statements 




> I like the way the RW gets the first move in about everything..


Nobody said that, the first blow will probably be thrown by Enel but since the RW has better information gathering they will have better and quicker reactions to events throughout the war. 



> I also like the way the hst are all grouped in 1 place...



Again no one said that, it wasn't specified so no one can know but I guess it could be at leased assumed each verse stays with its own characters. It doesn't matter though because we have such a better range advantage it isn't even funny. 



> I also like the way RW somehow knows where they[hst] are and can nuke them whenever they want...



The RW has way better information gathering because of thousands of nigh undetectable un-manned drones and satellites so we will find them and since we are Bloodlusted we will do what needs to be done.   



> I also like the way characters like Kuma, Shiki, Kidd, Kakashi, Teach, Decken etc.. are just standing there like clutherfucks and let the nuke hit even
> thought they can just bfr or send it back...



Kuma is going to die from the EMP like it or not. Shiki, Kakashi, and Teach have never intercepted a mach 21.5 ICBM that can change its trajectory at will and the dam thing doesn't even have to hit them directly, it can go off 500-1000 meters away and still kill the easily. 



> I also like the way the hst can't just avoid the nuke via all those pocket dimensions..



For the select few on the Bleach side that can use those, the RW can use dirty bombs on soon to be breached citys. 



> I also like the way RW has full knowledge of the HST...



They don't, just like the HST doesn't either, and no one claimed either did. 



> I also like the way disease from RW will suddenly affect the hst...



They will affect them and once an infected player goes back to the HST central operations unit there will be lots of lols by the RW. 



> I also like the way RW will start with a nuke even thought they don't even know how much of a treat they are...



Bloodlusted and the real world has a lot more shit that can cause mass damage to the HST



> I also like the way RW doesn't give a darn about the aftermath..



*Bloodlusted*



> I also like the way no matter what happen the HST can't and shouldn't attack RW..



What?



> What about kid



He has never stoped something on the scale of a mach 21.5 ICBM that can change its trajectory at will. Also disease......



> what about the Pacifistas and their lazers



One EMP thats all it takes. 

The thing is I would have probably argued for the HST but there were to many people on that one side screaming stomp, so I had to step in.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2012)

The OP hasn't specified under what circumstances they're fighting. Either way it doesn't matter.

If the HST concentrate their forces and lay siege to a city one by one, their strength will get noticed and they get gassed/carpetbombed/nuked asap.

If they don't concentrate their forces and scatter their forces throughout the entire world, their numbers simply aren't great enough to even come close to take over the world.

People need to remember that even the toptiers in the HST are at best _*townlevel*_. A few townlevel people aren't going to solo the world. A town is less than a spec of dust compared to the entire world. It's not that difficult to understand.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> People need to remember that even the toptiers in the HST are at best _*townlevel*_. A few townlevel people aren't going to solo the world. A town is less than a spec of dust compared to the entire world. It's not that difficult to understand.



Naruto and One Piece top tiers are mountain-level though

Thats far beyond town-level

Just saying


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

WhiteBeard's Island Splitting was calculated to have 40 MT and that is not the greatest attack in the HST, or not even top 10.

The tsar bomb is the greatest one that the real world has and it is 50 MT. Byakugan can see it coming, and tell a bleach character to open up a portal..

HST can easily beat the real world.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Leirinuotio said:


> ... What exactly are we going to nuke? As I said they are not going to gather around in a single large spot and just let us nuke them. They will be scattered all around the world and won't have to stay on a single spot for a long time.



If every single character is spread out around the world then they are fucked because they have no form of communication and will sporadically attack unknown places loosing valuable time. 



> Bleachverse helps here. They can tell them everything about modern world and our technology.



Karakura town is a fictional town, therefore its a fictional world. If you want to go there then the RW has knowledge on all of the verses because we poses the 3 omnipotents that wrote them. 



> Most of our jets are only supersonic. They will look rather pathetic when Madara drops a mountain on them. A single HST high tier would destroy all of those jets with ease.



NO, and biger threats would be dealt accordingly. 



> Luffy alone could propably wreck all of our ground troops. But Bleach verse makes this a rape since the HST will have knowledge of us.



The battle will not be won on the ground. Also the Bleach side doesn't have knowledge. 



> Enel destroys our satellites.



He has never shown the ability to go to space without Maxim and a nuke is space is far more powerful than it is on the ground.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> America dropped two nukes on Japan for Pearl Harbor. Why would the world do nothing against the HST threat once they deem the treat big enough?


*History is not my thing but  to your post if what  says is true*



> The HST has short distance speed, they're not clearing a carpet bombing of MOABs and biological/chemical weapons. Let alone the AOE of nukes.


*And so even thought they could travel through dimensions they decide to walk. Bravo Danchou bravo ...*


> Moreover, there is no reason why the Narutoverse and the OPverse would even recognize the capability of the technology they are facing.


*Living out the Bleach verse i see... And RW will realize the power of the HST, right?
We got internet guys from the Bleachverse who actually knows modern tech etc. but noooooooo we still ain't able to recognize all the shit they are pulling, right?*



> Everyone in the OPverse uses ships to travel the world. SHIPS. Do you understand how pathetic and simplistic that is? The Narutoverse even travels mainly by foot.


*Everyone from the RW uses ship and planes to travel the world. PLANES and SHIPS. Do you understand how pathetic and simplistic that is to people who can teleport and or travel through dimensions?*


> Our technology would make their entire worldview look petty and obsolete. Hundreds of hypersonic+ fighterjets would carpetbomb them till kingdom come. The high and toptiers can be taken care of with the big guns.


*...hey guys we see things falling from the sky and causing such great casuallities. We have things to get us outta of here.... but you know what!? I can like it so lets just stay here and let it hit us because we are so f*cking retarded.  
So let me get this right... the HST is not just on an island which is targeted by the RW and for some unclear reason aren't able to make a move but are also so dumb to realize that they have things to get them outta of there right?

And  at high tiers being taken care of with guns...*



> Hell, how many capable fighters are there even in the HST? Narutoverse has like 200-300 thousands. The OPverse doesn't have more than 1 million fighters. The Bleachverse has a few thousand. With such numbers it's going to take forever to even cross say a country the size of India.


*Lets forget the fact that OPverse has so many island with capable fighters and 1 fucking tiny island has more than 100 thousands capable fighters who are like 10X stronger than humans and can travel high speed underwater.. 
Let also forget about the city busting bomb and all the capable fighters from arabasta... 
Lets also forget about all the sea creatures from OP verse.. 
Lets also forget about all the random hollows.
Lets forgot all does multi-city block-town-city-mountain and island busters...

Does the amount of fighters from RW actually matters to the HST if they are all either fodder or fodder?
*


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

How do we take out Edos again? 

Really many things we would have difficulty with, but let's go one by one.. And yes , they have good guys that can form strategies like Shikimaru, and Urahara. Mayuri can also deal with all science problems.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

*He is banned?*


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 7, 2012)

He was a dupe.

Likely the same dupe with the same odd habit of making up weird usernames.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Leirinuotio said:


> Did I say that every single character is spread out? First they will get knowledge of us (Internet says hello) and then make a plan on what they'll destroy.



So which is it? are they spread out or not? and none of the HST jnow what the internet is.




> Bleach side could give them knowledge about our technology and help forming a strategy even though they are not from our world itself.



You didn't read my post, Bleach has no knowledge. 




> Whitebeard quakes: Where did the hypersonic jets disappear? How are we supposed to know who are bigger threats? A tsunami Whitebeard could cause would alone wipe out several cities.



WhiteBeard only has short range speed, he would have to aim his quakes way ahead of where the jets are to hit them and that doesn't even matter because he will get powdered with smallpox.




> And what made you think he wouldn't have the Maxim here?



Its a giant target made out of gold for one thing. second, the last time we saw it it was all banged up. third, I don't remember it being seen in the Enel cover pages.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> He was a dupe.





How did you know ? 

He was just banned a few minutes ago.. xD


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Well he was a dupe

RW wins


----------



## Zihawk (Apr 7, 2012)

guys nukes won't even hit them. As soon as anyone with pre-cog AKA someone like enel senses these planes from kilometers away, the entire HST is gonna be gone. Have you all forgot about Gargantas that bleach characters can open up? Each time we send planes to nuke they travel to a different area via garganta or some other form of transportation. Then they start raping wherever they end up, and repeat the process over again. GG.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

*What a shame. He was kinda pretty chill.

exacta Zihawk exacta*


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> RW wins



Not a chance


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> guys nukes won't even hit them. As soon as anyone with pre-cog AKA someone like enel senses these planes from kilometers away, the entire HST is gonna be gone. Have you all forgot about Gargantas that bleach characters can open up? Each time we send planes to nuke they travel to a different area via garganta or some other form of transportation. Then they start raping wherever they end up, and repeat the process over again. GG.



Two problems with that...one Enel has only shown the mind reading aspect of CoO and second I thought the HST was not all crumpled up together on an island 

To the HST side....which is it? are they together or far apart? medium or well done? Im getting conflicting stories here.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> People need to remember that even the toptiers in the HST are at best _*townlevel*_. A few townlevel people aren't going to solo the world. A town is less than a spec of dust compared to the entire world. It's not that difficult to understand.




I think this is the human world vs the HST not the literal earth against the HST.

Wars have been won without wiping out entire countries, its about attacking the right places not just destorying everything.

I think we are giving ourselves too much credit, we are rarely as efficient as some people here claim. The HST splitting up is probably the best idea, for the HST team.


----------



## Zihawk (Apr 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Two problems with that...one Enel has only shown the mind reading aspect of CoO and second I thought the HST was not all crumpled up together on an island



And? Reading someone's mind is good enough. "man we're gonna bomb the shit out of these freaks." is that not sufficient warning? And judging by the responses people like you have been giving about the HST having smallpox dropped on them you all seem to assume they are all on one island. So they all mass teleport and rape our shit. And since the bleachverse has knowledge on us, they take out the government heads first, and watch the world destroy itself. GG


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

We have no intel on them.. While they can get all the intel they need on us in a few seconds. ( A Rinnengan user can get the sould of any human and know all the information he knows ).. Meaning, any human can know the presidents of the Super Powers at least. Also of all the technology we have. What about us? We know nothing. All these Hax, speed, and destructive capacity they have, we know nothing. We even don't know low from top-tiers.

They would probably be nuking us while they are all flying ( Onoki ) while we, not knowing anything. Just think of fiction. Even if we know, and we come to nuke them, Bleach characters can just open a portal and come from different places.  And if the HST are spread, that makes it even worse. 

I really don't see a chance for us here.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Two problems with that...one Enel has only shown the mind reading aspect of CoO and second I thought the HST was not all crumpled up together on an island



*Assuming they are close by Eneru could still read their mind... there is also Rayleigh and many other with CoO from the HST who could predict it without reading their mind. 
Also there are so many other ways to stop the nuke like for example kamui [Kakashi], repel [Kuma], taking over control [mainly Shiki], reducing the speed [Foxy], absorbing it into a blackhole [Teach], Laws room etc... 
I doubt RW who even have a chance at the with their satellite being destroyed.
I believe he was taking the HST grouped together to assumptions.
[note that i was also taking them being grouped together into assumption ]

It will be even worst for RW if the HST are not grouped together anyway...*


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 7, 2012)

Arent you guys overrating the RW a bit?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> And? Reading someone's mind is good enough. "man we're gonna bomb the shit out of these freaks." is that not sufficient warning?



So apparently Enel now has a range of up to 11,000 Km with his CoO, I call Busllshit sir.



> And judging by the responses people like you have been giving about the HST having smallpox dropped on them you all seem to assume they are all on one island.



Where have I said that? I have never said there on an island and why would I need them to be for the RW to send smallpox over. Did you know that the RW has stockpiles in the Tons for biological weapons like Smallpox, and can replace the pay-lode in an ICBM or long range rocket with the weaponized wersion of the disease and then spread it from a high altitude over a large area. Also all that one rocket would need to do is infect one person that would go and report back to the main base of operations in the HST to get people sick there. Thats the advantage the RW has that people really ignore.  



> So they all mass teleport and rape our shit. And since the bleachverse has knowledge on us, they take out the government heads first, and watch the world destroy itself. GG



One thing I have to ask is how are they going to use their teleports in an unknown area where they know none of the surroundings, it will probably become a night-crawler scenario.  Also you assume our leaders would stay in the capitals while this war is going on, no they won't. Also the world will not destroy itself if our leaders get killed because we have chains of command unlike the HST and we are bloodlusted.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 7, 2012)

HardCore said:


> WhiteBeard's Island Splitting was calculated to have 40 MT and that is not the greatest attack in the HST, or not even top 10.
> 
> The tsar bomb is the greatest one that the real world has and it is 50 MT. Byakugan can see it coming, and tell a bleach character to open up a portal..
> 
> HST can easily beat the real world.


Wbs island splitting is not pure destructive power.

Negi gets killed by a random sniper or a railgun. He has a snowballs chance in hell of preventing a nuke coming. He wouldn't even know what a nuke is.

I see that you haven't countered my arguments that the HST are doomed either way. Their forces and power are too small in scale to be a threat to a country let alone the entire world and if they do concentrate their powers they get owned in one fell swoop.





Leirinuotio said:


> ... HST, at best town level?
> 
> Have you read them since 2006?
> 
> As it is currently they have dozens of people more than capable of soloing modern cities with ease.


Only a handful of Bijuu have shown mountain level attacks and only a handful of HST toptiers have shown town Level attacks. 

It's of no consequence. The HST can still be defeated by MOABS, nukes, chemical and biological weapons long before they get close to even taking over one city.





D Vance said:


> *History is not my thing but  to your post if what  says is true*


I don't want to dwell into politics. Fact of the matter is that nukes were used for far lesser threats. I think we can agree on that.



> *And so even thought they could travel through dimensions they decide to walk. Bravo Danchou bravo ...*


The amount of people that can travel through a dimension is extremely limited and it requires preptime. It's obviously not a move that can be used to save tons of people from getting carpetbombed/nuked/gassed.



> *Living out the Bleach verse i see... And RW will realize the power of the HST, right?
> We got internet guys from the Bleachverse who actually knows modern tech etc. but noooooooo we still ain't able to recognize all the shit they are pulling, right?*


Except I already said they can lay siege to a town and by then the real world would realize their danger and act accordingly.



> [*Everyone from the RW uses ship and planes to travel the world. PLANES and SHIPS. Do you understand how pathetic and simplistic that is to people who can teleport and or travel through dimensions?*


Except like I said above, traveling through dimensions and teleporting is not a mainstream method of travel. It's use is extremely limited. Only a few people out of the entire HST can use it.

The Narutoverse and the OPverse have primitive mainstream methods of travel and that's a fact.



> *...hey guys we see things falling from the sky and causing such great casuallities. We have things to get us outta of here.... but you know what!? I can like it so lets just stay here and let it hit us because we are so f*cking retarded.
> So let me get this right... the HST is not just on an island which is targeted by the RW and for some unclear reason aren't able to make a move but are also so dumb to realize that they have things to get them outta of there right?
> 
> And  at high tiers being taken care of with guns...*


Only a limited amount of people have the means to get away from such an attack. And let's not forget their techniques require preptime.

The expression 'big guns' is methaphorically speaking. It should be obvious that a level above carpetbombing is not going to be people shooting guns.



> *Lets forget the fact that OPverse has so many island with capable fighters and 1 fucking tiny island has more than 100 thousands capable fighters who are like 10X stronger than humans and can travel high speed underwater..
> Let also forget about the city busting bomb and all the capable fighters from arabasta...
> Lets also forget about all the sea creatures from OP verse..
> Lets also forget about all the random hollows.
> ...


We've seen the number of military/combat fighters in the HST. During the latest war in Naruto the amount of forces were 100-200 thousand. The amount of forces in OP in the largest battle the world has ever seen were also between 100-200 thousand. Bleach has the Gotei 13, Aizens army of Espada and the Vaizards and a few thousand hollows.

Giving the entire HST a force of over 1 million is likely too much. That number of troops is not close to enough. A nuke would kill hundreds of thousands of their troups in one swoop.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist's main points- these are just some points I have gathered they might be due to change.


First Point: Hst has a lack of long range speedsters, while many characters are supersonic and hypersonic they can only keep that up for very short ranges like ten meters which while cool can't actually do any damage to things like jets that are still fast on their own and keep a large distance while attacking the HST characters. An example of lacking long range speed is Ichigo taking 3 days to travel Hueco Mundo while he is a hypersonic character, a place that has been scaled to be only town level. 
Second Point: Disease, RW has stockpiles in the Tons for biological weapons like Smallpox, and can replace the pay-lode in an ICBM or long range rocket with the weaponized wersion of the disease and then spread it from a high altitude over a large area. Also all that one rocket would need to do is infect one person that would go and report back to the main base of operations in the HST to get people sick there.
Third Point: In conjugation with the first, the lack of long range speed puts the HST characters at bad position traversing long distances to get to needed areas, some have brought up teleportation as a viable option but the problem with that is that the HST is in an unknown world so they don't know how to teleport correctly from area to area. This problems leaves them stuck and open for attack. 
Fourth point:Lacking the ability to travel through large areas of water, both One Piece and Naruto lack many people that can fly and have horrible other means to travel wast bodies of water, it has been noted that One Piece has Sea kings but there isn't a defined number just like the hollow situation, so visual evidence only gives us a sum of only in the hundreds and the fish people are mostly fodder that couldn't even bust through a sub excluding a small amount. so our submarines armed with nukes would probably do the trick.
Fifth point: EMP=GG to all pacifistas, Kuma, and other electronic devices that the HST has.
Sixth point: lack of occupying force, the HST has a very small amount of ready fighters to attack a world numbering people in the billions. They would have to spread their forces so thin that all viable countries would just need to focus on a select few # of targets making it much easier for them.


----------



## King of heaven (Apr 7, 2012)

The RW gets wiped out.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Wbs island splitting is not pure destructive power.
> 
> Negi gets killed by a random sniper or a railgun. He has a snowballs chance in hell of preventing a nuke coming. He wouldn't even know what a nuke is.
> 
> I see that you haven't countered my arguments that the HST are doomed either way. Their forces and power are too small in scale to be a threat to a country let alone the entire world and if they do concentrate their powers they get owned in one fell swoop.Only a handful of Bijuu have shown mountain level attacks and only a handful of HST toptiers have shown town Level attacks.



It is 40 MT, and he can do it casually..


How does he get killed by that.. Pre-skip Neji was sound speed while half-dead. He crossed 300 meters in less than a second. First of all, he can see all ways using his eye, and he would know if a human is nearby. A human doesn't have time to put down the sniper and aim.. Or have the reaction to catch him. Plus Neji is not the only one.

And yes, obviously he would know.. He would see a plane having a huge bomb.. And yeah he can see what is within it, and sees amounts of energy.. Assuming the plane won't be blown up before it approaches.

The real world is the one that is doomed in many ways.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *Assuming they are close by Eneru could still read their mind... there is also Rayleigh and many other with CoO from the HST who could predict it without reading their mind. *


*

Enels CoO range is about 1-3km why would the RW fire a ICBM at a target that close? Also Rayleigh doesn't have the kind of range needed to intercept and the ICBM is going at speeds of Mach 21.5, he has never sensed something that fast either. 




			Also there are so many other ways to stop the nuke like for example kamui [Kakashi], repel [Kuma], taking over control [mainly Shiki], reducing the speed [Foxy], absorbing it into a blackhole [Teach], Laws room etc...
		
Click to expand...


I have already answered this but I will do it again. Kakashi has never kumai'd anything going as fast as an ICBM and the ICBM can change its trajectory. Kuma would be dead from EMP's. Shiki, Teach, and Law are in the same situation as Kakashi. Also Law can only change it in his room that wont work even if he could intercept it. 




			I doubt RW who even have a chance at the with their satellite being destroyed.
		
Click to expand...


Their satellites won't be destroyed so that argument is null. 




			I believe he was taking the HST grouped together to assumptions.
[note that i was also taking them being grouped together into assumption ]
		
Click to expand...


I'm kind of confused on that, are they together or far apart? people arguing for the HST keep changing that. 




			It will be even worst for RW if the HST are not grouped together anyway...
		
Click to expand...


They will have no organization, teamwork, spread of information, and they will be spread so thin that viable countries would only have to focus on a few targets so nope.*


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> I don't want to dwell into politics. Fact of the matter is that nukes were used for far lesser threats. I think we can agree on that.


*Neither do i. But history is not my thing so i can neither agree or disagree with you.*



> The amount of people that can travel through a dimension is extremely limited and it requires preptime. It's obviously not a move that can be used to save tons of people from getting carpetbombed/nuked/gassed.


*No, not with gargantas. And you forget the fact that there tons of characters from the Hst who can either repel, take over control, slow it down [Foxy] or bfr it. I believe Law room was calc'ed at 1km "assuming it is" he could obviously take control over all those thing if it enter the room thus sending it back" The is also the admirals and many other haki users who could shield wherever the fuck they are grouped to let as much people as the want escape.

Anyway who says the HST wouldn't got into a garganta before they make their move?
I mean they have guys with knowledge of the real world it wouldn't be biased that they would get in a dimension and make their plans...*



> Except I already said they can lay siege to a town and by then the real world would realize their danger and act accordingly.


*If BL then the RW will be fucked before they even realize how much of a treat they were..*



> Except like I said above, traveling through dimensions and teleporting is not a mainstream method of travel. It's use is extremely limited. Only a few people out of the entire HST can use it.


*And again.. With knowledge of RW they will already be in the dimension before they start attacking and no the dimension from Bleach verse ain't limited...*



> The Narutoverse and the OPverse have primitive mainstream methods of travel and that's a fact.


 *Sadly  Naru nor OPverse are fighting RW alone.*



> Only a limited amount of people have the means to get away from such an attack. And let's not forget their techniques require preptime.


*no!!*



> The expression 'big guns' is methaphorically speaking. It should be obvious that a level above carpetbombing is not going to be people shooting guns.


*I believe i already stated how they would stop/avoid such things in one of the above comments...*



> We've seen the number of military/combat fighters in the HST. During the latest war in Naruto the amount of forces were 100-200 thousand. The amount of forces in OP in the largest battle the world has ever seen were also between 100-200 thousand. Bleach has the Gotei 13, Aizens army of Espada and the Vaizards and a few thousand hollows.


*Ignoring Naru and Bleach as my knowledge for both verse is average. OP verse has shown island with over 100.000 capable fighters who weren't part at the war of the best. Those at the war were either allies of Marine or WB. Even Baroque work a crime group had more than 2000 fighters. [not even gonna mention Arabasta]*



> Giving the entire HST a force of over 1 million is likely too much. That number of troops is not close to enough. A nuke would kill hundreds of thousands of their troups in one swoop.


*...and as i said in my previous post: does it matter how many fodders a group has if they are either gonna get their self killed or be useless? 
HST doesn't need all the armies people etc. unlike the RW, HST can fight perfectly fine without them...*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

D Vance said:


> No, not with gargantas. *And you forget the fact that there tons of characters from the Hst who can either repel, take over control, slow it down [Foxy] or bfr it. I believe Law room was calc'ed at 1km "assuming it is" he could obviously take control over all those thing if it enter the room thus sending it back"* The is also the admirals and many other haki users who could shield wherever the fuck they are grouped to let as much people as the want escape.



Whats the biggest amount of people that have traveled between a garganta? also I thought that only a very select few of people could use them. The bold is a NO. in order for the admirals to shield people they would have to be in front of those people, again you would be assuming that the admirals are together and that they have a group of people to protect, also they are not going to protect people from the radiation and heat. 



> Anyway who says the HST wouldn't got into a garganta before they make their move?
> I mean they have guys with knowledge of the real world it wouldn't be biased that they would get in a dimension and make their plans...[/B]



They don't have guys with knowledge on the real world because so far as we know Ichigo lives in a world with a fictional place called Karakura town and it for some reason has no military and never leaves a japan with a karakura town. And again your assuming all HST characters are in one place and just go in the garganta, this might even hurt them because if a character that is sick enters the area(assuming this is later and after a battle) he will get everyone sick inside. 



> *If BL then the RW will be fucked before they even realize how much of a treat they were..[/FONT]*



No. 



> *Ignoring Naru and Bleach as my knowledge for both verse is average. OP verse has shown island with over 100.000 capable fighters who weren't part at the war of the best. Those at the war were either allies of Marine or WB. Even Baroque work a crime group had more than 2000 fighters. [not even gonna mention Arabasta][/FONT]*



They still have a horrendously small occupation force that would be stretched so thin that it wouldn't be funny.  



> *...and as i said in my previous post: does it matter how many fodders a group has if they are either gonna get their self killed or be useless?
> HST doesn't need all the armies people etc. unlike the RW, HST can fight perfectly fine without them...[/FONT]*


[/QUOTE]

Stretch thin, does not compute in large scale battles.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Enels CoO range is about 1-3km


*IIRC it was covering Skypiea and the other island and even SKypiea is easily bigger than 3km.. *



> why would the RW fire a ICBM at a target that close?


*I said "assuming" didn't i?*



> Also Rayleigh doesn't have the kind of range needed to intercept and the ICBM is going at speeds of Mach 21.5, he has never sensed something that fast either.


*He had a range across the whole island "where Luffy trained" i thought OP high/top tiers were above mach 20...*



> I have already answered this but I will do it again. Kakashi has never kumai'd anything going as fast as an ICBM and the ICBM can change its trajectory. Kuma would be dead from EMP's. Shiki, *Teach*, and Law are in the same situation as Kakashi. Also Law can only change it in his room that wont work even if he could intercept it.


*has nothing to do with speed. If he already has it activated like the time he absorbed the town by activating it on the ground... the bomb will be in the hole before it detonate[i believe it detonate by hitting the ground] mach 21 or not...*



> Their satellites won't be destroyed so that argument is null.


*They have guys with knowledge of the RW and you think they wouldn't come up with such a plan as destroying the satellite?*




> I'm kind of confused on that, are they together or far apart? people arguing for the HST keep changing that.


*How Zihawk put it i think they are supposed to be together..
*



> They will have no organization, teamwork, spread of information, and they will be spread so thin that viable countries would only have to focus on a few targets so nope.


*1: I thought you guys were saying they were grouped together.
2: It will be even worst for RW if they are spread across they world and are all BL because the RW is in no way gonna wipe their own cities out... and even if they did that they will be dying along..

Wb rampaging in Japan then America somehow pullz datz nuke 
I'm pretty sure if something like this happen RW will go against each other or at least all target America..*


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 7, 2012)

*Also let make this clear: Are they together or not?*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

D Vance said:


> IIRC it was covering Skypiea and the other island and even SKypiea is easily bigger than 3km..



I need Evidence, of those Islands....mostly scaled versions or it didn't happen.  Also i put the 3km because thats how big I though skypia was.



> I said "assuming" didn't i?



Your right, you did say that lol. 



> He had a range across the whole island "where Luffy trained" i thought OP high/top tiers were above mach 20...



How big was the Island? also where is the mach 20 coming from? and its short ranged speed. 



> has nothing to do with speed. If he already has it activated like the time he absorbed the town by activating it on the ground... the bomb will be in the hole before it detonate[i believe it detonate by hitting the ground] mach 21 or not...


 
ICBM's don't blow up on impact. 



> They have guys with knowledge of the RW and you think they wouldn't come up with such a plan as destroying the satellite?



They really don't have knowledge on military satellites but even if they did there are thousands of just commercial satellites out there sprinkled with military ones, how will they even find one not to mention all military satellites. Also these satellites are circling the earth at high speeds.  



> How Zihawk put it i think they are supposed to be together..



Ok so they are together, ill treat the scenario like that then. 



> 1: I thought you guys were saying they were grouped together.
> 2: It will be even worst for RW if they are spread across they world and are all BL because the RW is in no way gonna wipe their own cities out... and even if they did that they will be dying along..



If they are spread out every viable country could then act more accordingly with closer threats and the HST wouldn't even be able to use their garagntas to their best degree so I disagree with that notion.  



> Wb rampaging in Japan then America somehow pullz datz nuke
> I'm pretty sure if something like this happen RW will go against each other or at least all target America..



Their bloodlusted and working together.


----------



## Zihawk (Apr 7, 2012)

Enel's raigou was the same size as the country of skypeia an he can read anyone's mind in that area. So his mantra spans at least an area of 100km. So yeah, no plane is gettin anywhere near the HST without enel knowing and El Thoring it. So nukes are out of the equation which was the biggest threat to them. And since in the new bleach chapters have a villain that can open up portals to anywhere he chooses and share that ability with others, the RW stands no chance. Bleach verse has knowledge on us and will port them to various locations of where government leaders are, port the HST, nuke the entire area, then simply repeat. Hell, Enel could honestly solo with knowledge.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2012)

My points still stand.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 7, 2012)

The HST doesn't need to take on the whole world. If they attacked the bloodlusted world in a manner of conventional warfare, like forming into 2-3 large armies and invading  random countries without using any more strategy than' "OUR EXPLOSIONS ARE BIGGER THAN YOURS RARRGGHH", they would lose. Horribly. However, all the HST needs to do is mindfuck world leaders. Then... we're fucked.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Enel's raigou was the same size as the country of skypeia an he can read anyone's mind in that area. So his mantra spans at least an area of 100km. So yeah, no plane is gettin anywhere near the HST without enel knowing and El Thoring it. So nukes are out of the equation which was the biggest threat to them. And since in the new bleach chapters have a villain that can open up portals to anywhere he chooses and share that ability with others, the RW stands no chance. Bleach verse has knowledge on us and will port them to various locations of where government leaders are, port the HST, nuke the entire area, then simply repeat. Hell, Enel could honestly solo with knowledge.



He was going to destroy a volume of 157.5km^3. His range if you add up the diameters for both angel island and upper yard is about 10,000m or 10km. Your using a destructive capacity calc to substitute a range even though he gave the length of both islands and then he clearly stated that he would use the 4/3*pi*r^3 equation to get a volume.


----------



## Zihawk (Apr 7, 2012)

10 km should still be a sufficient range to keep from gettin nuked. He'll be dishing out hundreds of attacks per second anyway so enel will be the official plane destroyer. Everyone else will be focusing on killing world leaders which should take long with gargantas and other portal techniques.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't wan't to be posting in this thread its giving me a headache so stop making me. 



Zihawk said:


> 10 km should still be a sufficient range to keep from gettin nuked. He'll be dishing out hundreds of attacks per second anyway so enel will be the official plane destroyer. Everyone else will be focusing on killing world leaders which should take long with gargantas and other portal techniques.



His CoO is mind reading therefore he can't sense an ICBM heading his way since it doesn't think, unless the bomb is shot at him and his buddies from ten miles away or shorter he wont be able to read the the launchers thoughts. If Enel somehow avoids the ICBM himself magically, he will then either be killed by a dirty bomb or smallpox and since the others with or without him won't know when an ICBM is coming, they will die from it and so will Enel since he himself can't sense it(unless the scientist who presses the button is 10km away, which he wont be).


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 7, 2012)

Okay, I just want to clear something up.


Do the HST spawn in one spot, or all over the place?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 8, 2012)

*
Since quite a few of you have asked, I'l clarify the scenario. i tried to come up with something fair*

HST each knows everything about HST. 

HST Vs Real World Set Up

-Earth expands a 15th its total area to the west. That's HST Territory. 
-It is 2/3 oceans. Begging is Grand-line. End is New World. 
*Sea-kings  limited to the amount shown or explicitly hinted at. 
*Weather in oceans flips flops.

-The 1/3 land:
1) All Over=/ Main OP Islands shown  few km away. 
2) East=/ Continent Naruto with 4 main villages. Mains in their areas.
3) West=/ Continent Bleach with SS.
4) South=/ Portal to Bleach Hell 
5) North in the sky=/ Portal leading into Hueco Mondo 

After expansion and placement of HST, some voice makes them all aware the three exist. They're told some unknown power lies at the begging of where this expansion started and have to destroy them. Earth hears the voice saying earth has grown larger + destroy enemies. The voice is believed absolutely. war begins...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd say bleach uses portals to get close to RW targets faster than normal. Still, I figure Op navy gets sent out on the waters and destroyed. In any case, if earth nukes HST territory, HST still will have invaded Earth's side. 

HST could also easily enough post various chars in the sky to try and intercept shit. Espada could probably take care of that.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> *
> Since quite a few of you have asked, I'l clarify the scenario. i tried to come up with something fair*
> 
> HST each knows everything about HST.
> ...



against the entire world supply of nukes and weaponry.. that close 

and I assume we can use the portal to Bleach as well

You just gave us the victory

We could play this defensively and let them come to us and wipe them out or we can target them across the globe.. we have farrr better range than anything in the HST


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 8, 2012)

Whitebeard would solo. The majority of the world would lose themselves from a earthquake and Tsunamis. The trajectory of all weapons weapons would be fucked up.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 8, 2012)

yes, we can use Hm and Hell portals if we can find out they exist and actually get to them. However, we wouldn't be able to use the portals Bleach people can actually make themselves. 

As to me giving RW the win, I'm not so sure about that. If all we do is play defensive than HST can still invade us, have people blend in, and bring try to bring us down from the inside. it would probably be kind of hard since most only speak japanese though ;zaru

Also,  even if we nuke the HST territory, if no one is left over there anyway, it ain't gonna matter. They can easily come to us via portals. 

Seakings are also pretly beastly in that they could simpyl swim into our oceans and body slam onto places.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2012)

Those portals seem to cause space and gravity disorder.. which can be track on computers... RW can always set up their new railguns and missiles to actually fire the moment it is detected.. and everyone cannot fit into a portal at the same time 

and WB won't solo... no one in HST can solo the real world

Russa alone has 4,650 nukes available or something like that

US is between 2000-3000


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2012)

> Russa alone has 4,650 nukes available or something like that


if they are operational and non-rusted


----------



## hammer (Apr 8, 2012)

this made the win far easier


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 8, 2012)

Russia has a stockpile of 10,000-12,000 operational/reserve/military stockpile nukes, they had a maximum of 45,000 nukes at one point. the reason for the decrease is combination of operational expenditure problems after the dissolution of the USSR and joint nuclear proliferation with the US.

The US has a stockpile of 5,113 - 8,500 operational/reserve/military stockpile nukes, they had a maximum of 31,255 Nukes at one point. The reason for the decrease is a combination of not needing a large supply after the USSR fell and joint nuclear proliferation if Russia.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> His CoO is mind reading therefore he can't sense an ICBM heading his way since it doesn't think.


I thought more advanced CoO users could see a short amount of time into the future and see what will happen regardless.


----------



## themg3 (Apr 8, 2012)

So far:the arguments, are nukes and Hst nukes, that's likely not how it would play out, both sides will be using more strategy than that
Transformation jutsu is what the HST should use to infiltrate cities not firepower, bleach character teleports naruto character transformed as some1 infiltrate their office and kill them, if for some reason the 2 (leader and person transformed) are spotted together, then mission failed and they target the next leader, rinse and repeat till its successful and then start intercontinental war


----------



## Danchou (Apr 8, 2012)

It's like I said, if the HST resort to strategy then they at least have a chance of winning.

If the HST go for an all out confrontation, they get annihilated.


----------



## themg3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Danchou said:


> It's like I said, if the HST resort to strategy then they at least have a chance of winning.
> 
> If the HST go for an all out confrontation, they get annihilated.



I agree with this 100%, RW has stronger nukes than HST, a nuke to nuke battle isn't the HST's best idea, however infiltration and taking leaders position allows them to access RW nukes biological weapons, hell they could send a global broadcast and control a lot of people including world leaders. Strategy is what wins this for the HST not pure destructive force


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> TWe have computers to react to these speeds now do we


Computers control railguns? That is new to me. I thought they were just controlled by soldiers.


EpicBroFist said:


> Obviously all pathogens that infect us go to our digestive system, it all makes sense now.


No, but I'm pretty sure the bleach will be absorbed by the digestive system, the same as salt is. Then it will go round the body, destroying the pathogens. And if not, they can just inject it, or drink pure ethanol, which I know will be absorbed, and will kill the pathogens almost as well.


> Also drinking Bleach obviously wont effect them in any way shape or form......oh wait drinking a couple of day old spoiled milk actually makes HST characters sick.


Extreme low end feat. Like ONLY FIVE SECONDS.
Croc's poison vapes a huge rock instantly with a few cm^3 of poison:
Link removed
Luffy isn't vaped instantly with the same poison, and has enough time and energy to fight and beat croc:
Link removed
That should already put him above all RL poisons, as I have never seen RL poisons with even slightly close to those feats. You could vape perhaps 10g of rock with RL poisons, but not several tonnes. And bear in mind that OP poisons are deigned to hurt OP characters, while RL poiosns are not.
Magellan's poison is more powerful by simple powerscaling, ivankov shook it off with his hormones:
Link removed
Link removed
Luffy is revealed to be immune to some random other poison due to his incident with magellan, i.e. magellan's poison must be composed of a mixture of a vast range of other poisons.
Link removed


> To bad by that time RW would have already won.


If only one HST character survives, which they could do by simply hiding, they could solo the fodder that remain.


> What? Bacteria haw many forms of infection like attaching to surface receptor molecules or going through lysogenic cycles, also both those ways don't have to "smash the cell membrane"...... Dr. Pathogen you should also stop grasping at straws and stop assuming  that things might be different without knowing the answer.


I was reffing to viruses. Bacteiria work using poison, and all OP charaters and possibly naruto characters could easily shrug that off. 


D Vance said:


> I also like the way RW will start with a nuke even thought they don't even know how much of a treat they are...
> I also like the way RW doesn't give a darn about the aftermath..


Bloodlust is automatically on in all OBD matches.



Stilzkin said:


> Viruses smash through membranes?
> 
> I'm pretty sure they use chemical reactions to get through.


I'm pretty sure they get in by using antigens to sneak though, and out via osmtic pressure (e.g. like the pressure expierienced here: Link removed), but I will check.


> We assume humans from other universes have similar cell structures just as we assume that they are breathing oxygen.


They do have simerlar cell structures, differnet antigens are a very, very slight change. That's why say, apes and humans have different diseases. Because they have differnt antigens. And OP people are more different to us than apes are.


Wasabifold said:


> HST don't know what Fighter Jet is? And WTF is a fighter jet really going to do? Really?


I think I heard of hypersonic figher jets with tactile nukes, so if used correctly, they could make a difference.


> Gin could solo entire fleets of Fighter jets no problem. And if you really want to talk about nukes in the sky, these nukes are way below their speed. Random Bleach character could intercept in mid-flight.


The minuteman nuke moves at mach 23, . There are very few things in the HST that move faster than that.



> I believe Vegapunk just laid an island to waste testing poisons for warfare, so chemical warfare will be coming back at you as well. And that was four years ago in the One Piece timeline.


I forgot about that. Judgement of Hell is capaple of destroting a huge prison, as well. And any bactieria that OP charater happen to be carring will do a lot of damage, as well.


JayDox said:


> Lol. We wouldn't use nukes right off the bat. This is for fear of the environmental problems the radiation might cause.


Bloodlust is automatially on in all OBD matches.


Last Samurai said:


> Don't say we will sacrifice people for greater good. Cause some people will die in that nuke.


Bloodlust is automatically on in all OBD matches. So the only thing that will matter to us is winning.


Last Samurai said:


> Of course. Why we will be suddenly Blood Lusted?





> Also I won't be surprised if EOS Kid can repel islands more than 1 km.


But we are not using EoS Kidd. We are using current Kidd with current feats. (Although 


Black Leg Sanji said:


> Why waste nukes on anyone except the higher tiers
> 
> 
> A couple of MOABS and FOABS would wipe out the majority of the verses easily enough


MOABS and FOABS are only city block level, and arabasta luffy is that strong.


D Vance said:


> ...nothingness another baseless assumption. How did RW know they are superhuman?[/FONT][/B]


Maybe because they start turning into magma, moving at hypersonic speeds, and blowing up cities. That is generally a good clue.



HardCore said:


> Any verse solos... Now tell me, how can we deal with Edos?


4 tsar bombs at once should be able to take them out. They can't tank much more than krakatoa energies.


> How can we deal with invisible hollows


For the sake of OBD matches, hollows are not invisible.


D Vance said:


> Did we have cyborgs spamming lazurs outta their ass at that age?


No, but we do have lasers for laser eye surgary, and cyborgs developed for the milatry, so it wouldn't exactly be hard (obviously gaining the speed and duriblity of PXs would be a problem, but I'm going by your description.) 


> Did we have fruits that grant you powers at that age?


DFs are hardly tech.


> Did we have people who could revive the dead at that age?


Again, hardly tech. Anyway, several years ago, comas were considered death. Now we know they are not and can cure them. So in a way, yes.


> Did we have guys spamming meteors at that age?
> Did we have guys creating tsunamis with a swing of his ass at that age?
> Did we have people traveling through pocket dimensions at that age?


Again, hardly tech


> Did we have ship going to the moon at that age?


We have sent spaceships to the moon.


> Did we have things that makes summon various creatures at that age?


Hardly tech.


> Did we have bubbles that could make you go more than 10 kilometer underwater at that age?


That oil is a natural product of the island.


HardCore said:


> Let these Americans fire an atomic bomb on a clone.. And by the way, would we really hit our own land with atomic bombs. That's also suicide considering they would be able to fly. They have the advantage in location. They come to us using portals and stuff that Bleach use.


They could just nuke them when they are not in major cites. That would reduce the destruction.


D Vance said:


> RW is BL doesn't somehow give a f*ck about the aftermath.


All parties are automatially bloodlusted in all OBD matches. So they really won't care about anything except winning.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 8, 2012)

HardCore said:


> How is one piece millions to you then? I am sure we've seen more Bleach hollows than One Piece.


One piece cas hunderds of islands, each with tens of thousands of people on.


EpicBroFist said:


> Kuma is going to die from the EMP like it or not. Shiki, Kakashi, and Teach have never intercepted a mach 21.5 ICBM that can change its trajectory at will and the dam thing doesn't even have to hit them directly, it can go off 500-1000 meters away and still kill the easily.


Bjiuu and Enel can produce nuclear EMPs that can take out good chunks of a continent's computers and elctrics at a time, so this works both ways. If too much electrics are taken out, civilisation will collapse pretty quickly.



> He has never stoped something on the scale of a mach 21.5 ICBM that can change its trajectory at will.


I think it is mass, not velocity that determines how much blackbeard can destroy. I see no reason why he can't absorb it simply because it is going faster.


Danchou said:


> If the HST concentrate their forces and lay siege to a city one by one, their strength will get noticed and they get gassed/carpetbombed/nuked asap.


Except they only need one character to destroy one city. And a lot of HST charaters have teleporting technology to get out of there as soon as people start to get mobalised.


> People need to remember that even the toptiers in the HST are at best _*townlevel*_.


Mountainlevel actually.


> A few townlevel people aren't going to solo the world. A town is less than a spec of dust compared to the entire world. It's not that difficult to understand.


It's not as if they have to destroy the world. They just have to destroy civilisation, and the rest is fodder.


EpicBroFist said:


> If every single character is spread out around the world then they are fucked because they have no form of communication and will sporadically attack unknown places loosing valuable time.


Transporter snails. Teleports. Tsunade's slugs. 


> Karakura town is a fictional town, therefore its a fictional world.


In which case bleach has nukes.


> He has never shown the ability to go to space without Maxim and a nuke is space is far more powerful than it is on the ground.


Why won't he have his Maxim. Anyway, one piece characters can get into space with OP party baloons, as well.
How does being in space magically make a nuke more powerful?


EpicBroFist said:


> So which is it? are they spread out or not? and none of the HST know what the internet is.


One piece, bleach and naruto all have computers with databases on them, so if they see a house with a computer in it it would be a obvious place to look.



> WhiteBeard only has short range speed, he would have to aim his quakes way ahead of where the jets are to hit them and that doesn't even matter because he will get powdered with smallpox.


Which will do nothing, except allow him to infect other people.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 8, 2012)

We can't use shit...

Bleach mentioned itself that you need to be a superhuman/soul to enter that. That's why Urahara changed Ichigo to a Shinigami.. Even if we could enter, who would dare to enter? Humans?

Humans are a non-factor here.. It is just the weapons, and some other stuff.


----------



## Masa (Apr 8, 2012)

With all the weapons we have (very few will actually be effective against stronger HST characters), our biggest weakness is that we need humans to target and fire them. HST has plenty of characters that can city bust and 'teleport' away to a safe distance before our world even knows they attacked. 

If HST characters just stay on the move so that the incoming nuclear barrage arrives long after they have already left the area, the real world stands no chance. 

If they stand around and just let the nukes hit them, the real world MIGHT have a chance, assuming losing dozens of major cities in a matter of hours doesn't collapse any chain of command needed to fire any nukes at the HST characters (which is a far more likely scenario than RW reacting to and pinpointing the location of every HST character perfectly).


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 8, 2012)

People are listing the number of nukes as though that means something.

The number of nukes doesn't matter. If the HST were to split up enough for the RW to actually need to think about how many bombs they have at their disposal then it would also mean using nukes would wipe them out as well.

Trying to win by blowing everything up is going to damage both sides.


----------



## hammer (Apr 8, 2012)

the op put the hst in their own country away from each other naruto gets nuked to death they have no boats or planes usssing the bleach way to travel is way to fucking slow since all they are doing is walking it should be a ring out, and OP uses boats.


----------



## Viulu (Apr 8, 2012)

The way I see this

If the HST uses their powers efficiently with a good strategy they'll beat us no problem

If they act like they normally do and CIS is on then they get nuked.


----------



## Masa (Apr 10, 2012)

hammer said:


> the op put the hst in their own country away from each other naruto gets nuked to death they have no boats or planes usssing the bleach way to travel is way to fucking slow since all they are doing is walking it should be a ring out, and OP uses boats.



Naruto characters can walk on water and Bleach characters can fly...


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 10, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Also all that one rocket would need to do is infect one person that would go and report back to the main base of operations in the HST to get people sick there. Thats the advantage the RW has that people really ignore.


Since when do they report to main HQ in person? They go as small independant crews and report to HQ using transporter snails, like they do in the comic. They would be more likely to infect towns as they are attacking. And this is ignoring the fact that smallpox won't affect them.




> One thing I have to ask is how are they going to use their teleports in an unknown area where they know none of the surroundings, it will probably become a night-crawler scenario.


Fly up in the air. Look at the furthest cloud on the horizan. Teleport there. Look at the furthset cloud on the horizon. Teleport there. Repeat until you have been around the world and know it's structure. This is assuming bleach characters don't know where everything is, whist in fact they do.



> Also you assume our leaders would stay in the capitals while this war is going on, no they won't.


Well during WWII, churchill continued going to the house of commons.


> Also the world will not destroy itself if our leaders get killed because we have chains of command unlike the HST and we are bloodlusted.


Civilisation may not fall after you've killed one government, but after you've killed the first government and five of their replacements, in every country in the world, it probably will.
And the HST does have chains of command.
WG: Five elders
Commander in chief

Whitebeard pirates:Whitebeard, then:

Other emperor crews have command chains as well. And in a war, the other emperors will probably work as equals just below whitebeard, with shanks as the next in command if whitebeard died, like how shanks took control of the situation when whitebeard died with the ace buisness. And the other pirates would work below the emperors.
The warlords would work under the WG's command.
Revolutionary's command chain isn't revealed yet but they obviously have one.
Naruto:  This list misses out non-kage village leaders and elders, though, those should be added in.
Soul society: Spirit king
Central 46
Noble Houses
Captain-Commander
Royal guard commander
Kidō Corps Commander
Vice Kidō Chief
Captain
Vice-captain
Seats 3-20
Soul reaper
Deputy soul reaper
Aizen's army: Sōsuke Aizen
Tōsen and Gin
The arrancars are all numbered.

And the HST doesn't have to rely on their organisation structures. Without their organisation structres, the HST can still function. While the real world without organisation structures is fodder.


Danchou said:


> Wbs island splitting is not pure destructive power.


How isn't it?


> Except I already said they can lay siege to a town and by then the real world would realize their danger and act accordingly.


They don't "lay siege" to a town. One character walks up to the town, blows it up, and leaves. Or if they have lower destructive capacity, they run around the town, destroy key targets, set it on fire, then leave. They're not going to hang around.


> The amount of forces in OP in the largest battle the world has ever seen were also between 100-200 thousand.


They weren't all of OP's forces. It was a single emperor and his allies, a few escaped prisoners, admrials, VAs, and crew-less warlords, plus as much fodder as they could fill the resty of the island with. If they asked for more, it wouldn't fit on the island.
Impel down staff wern't there.
WG councillers and agent's weren't there.
Most of the supernova weren't there.
Most of the NW captains weren't there.
Revolutionary's weren't there (except ivankov).
Ciper pol weren't there.
Half of the marine crews weren't there.
Sea monsters weren't there.
And for the record, it is unlikey the be the world's biggest battle. The emperor's from roger's time battling or the battle between the ancinent civilisation and the WG were likely to be bigger.


EpicBroFist said:


> An example of lacking long range speed is Ichigo taking 3 days to travel Hueco Mundo while he is a hypersonic character, a place that has been scaled to be only town level.


That is certainly due to PIS. I could walk across a city in a day to half a day and I am rather less fit than Ichigo.


> In conjugation with the first, the lack of long range speed puts the HST characters at bad position traversing long distances to get to needed areas, some have brought up teleportation as a viable option but the problem with that is that the HST is in an unknown world so they don't know how to teleport correctly from area to area. This problems leaves them stuck and open for attack.


I can't see why they can't just take a long time to get there myself this is a long war. But even fodder naruto characters can don art of transformation, so if they team up with bleach charaters and groups of one piece characters, I can't see why they can't all transform into pillows and stow away on the nearest cargo plane.


> It has been noted that One Piece has Sea kings but there isn't a defined number just like the hollow situation, so visual evidence only gives us a sum of only in the hundreds.


It should be possible to calc the numbers. Work out the number of sea monsters per cubic kilometre. Multiply this by the best minimum volume of water in the calm belt. Do the same with the grand line ocean floor (but with area, rather than volume) Add the results. That's your number. I'm guessing it would be in the hundreds of thousands, but it would be worth doing, as it would be useful for other battles involving one piece and the HST.


> and the fish people are mostly fodder that couldn't even bust through a sub excluding a small amount.


You're right. They would probably be used for communication and tactics rather than blowing stuff up.  


HardCore said:


> How does he get killed by that.. Pre-skip Neji was sound speed while half-dead. He crossed 300 meters in less than a second. First of all, he can see all ways using his eye, and he would know if a human is nearby. A human doesn't have time to put down the sniper and aim.. Or have the reaction to catch him. Plus Neji is not the only one.


Neji only has a limited range. And the fact that he can survive fodder attacking him says nothing.



EpicBroFist said:


> I have already answered this but I will do it again. Kakashi has never kumai'd anything going as fast as an ICBM and the ICBM can change its trajectory. Kuma would be dead from EMP's. Shiki, Teach, and Law are in the same situation as Kakashi. Also Law can only change it in his room that wont work even if he could intercept it.


I really can't see how something going faster means you can't destroy it.



> Their satellites won't be destroyed so that argument is null.


Enel can destroy satallites, van auger might be able to snipe them from the ground, kuma could port up there, and people could get up there using party baloons.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 10, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> also they are not going to protect people from the radiation *and heat.*


Aokji can.



EpicBroFist said:


> They really don't have knowledge on military satellites but even if they did there are thousands of just commercial satellites out there sprinkled with military ones, how will they even find one not to mention all military satellites.


They only need to blow up a few, and the debis will do the rest. Have you not heard of satellite disaster senarios?


> Also these satellites are circling the earth at high speeds.


Good. That means they can find them quicker.



EpicBroFist said:


> His CoO is mind reading therefore he can't sense an ICBM heading his way since it doesn't think, unless the bomb is shot at him and his buddies from ten miles away or shorter he wont be able to read the the launchers thoughts. If Enel somehow avoids the ICBM himself magically, he will then either be killed by a dirty bomb or smallpox and since the others with or without him won't know when an ICBM is coming, they will die from it and so will Enel since he himself can't sense it(unless the scientist who presses the button is 10km away, which he wont be).


He could read the minds of people and animals thinking "Oh look, there is a massive missle over my head".



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Seakings are also pretly beastly in that they could simpyl swim into our oceans and body slam onto places.


I think the seaking's main function would probably be messing up the environment personally, apart from cutting underwater pipes and wires, and preventing supply boats from getting between countries. They could break up ice floes, which will mess the environment a lot, and if they leave enough fish and whale corpses, the world will end up full of poison gas from bactiria, which will wipe out civilisation automatically. Also, if the ocean chemistry gets messed up enough, it will give off large amounts of greenhouse gasses, which will really mess the environment up.



Byrdman said:


> Those portals seem to cause space and gravity disorder.. which can be track on computers...


We haven't been able to build a working gravity wave detector yet.


themg3 said:


> Transformation jutsu is what the HST should use to infiltrate cities not firepower, bleach character teleports naruto character transformed as some1 infiltrate their office and kill them, if for some reason the 2 (leader and person transformed) are spotted together, then mission failed and they target the next leader, rinse and repeat till its successful and then start intercontinental war


I agree art of transformation into world leaders could cause a lot of confusion, but i can't see why high tiers can't still walk up to cities and explode them or destroy key targets like the CBD, main roads, railways, power stations, and emergancy services when they feel like it.


themg3 said:


> I agree with this 100%, RW has stronger nukes than HST.


They have more, they don't have better. Whitebeard is the equivalent of a tsar bomb, bijuu are worth 4 tsar bombs, (based on krakatoa level capactiy), naruto is worth 4 bjiuu i.e. 16 tsar bombs, aokji is worth 24 tsar bombs. I'm not sure how powerful BB, ace, enel, and seamars are, but they should be pretty powerful.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 10, 2012)

Still going on?

No one agreed that HST stomps ?

Sad.. ;(


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 11, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> MOABS and FOABS are only city block level, and arabasta luffy is that strong.



Multi-block which is more than enough to take out all the fooder and several named characters



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> They have more, they don't have better. Whitebeard is the equivalent of a tsar bomb, bijuu are worth 4 tsar bombs, (based on krakatoa level capactiy), naruto is worth 4 bjiuu i.e. 16 tsar bombs, *aokji is worth 24 tsar bombs*. I'm not sure how powerful BB, ace, enel, and seamars are, but they should be pretty powerful.



Wait what?

Sounds like wank to me


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Multi-block which is more than enough to take out all the fodder and several named characters


They will be useful, but they won't determine the fight. Fodder are only really useful for manning machines and causing confusion via art of transformation.



> Wait what?
> 
> Sounds like wank to me


----------



## Hale (Apr 11, 2012)

There's no way the hst can win, there are more than 3 hidden weapon silo's capable of lauching nukes scattered around the world per hst character with a blood lusted RW against them they're gonna get bombed repeatedly before they can find them all, and the people in those silo's survive it's that simple


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hale said:


> There's no way the hst can win, there are more than 3 hidden weapon silo's capable of lauching nukes scattered around the world per hst character with a blood lusted RW against them they're gonna get bombed repeatedly before they can find them all, and the people in those silo's survive it's that simple



How do the people in the silos get food, water, and electricity? How do they locate the entirity of the HST? Why can't the HST just follow where the nukes were coming from?


----------



## Hale (Apr 11, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> How do the people in the silos get food, water, and electricity? How do they locate the entirity of the HST? Why can't the HST just follow where the nukes were coming from?



They Have stockpiles of food and water, most silo's are designed for the people inside to survive the nuclear holocause.

With satelites Unmanned planes, bunkers and other silo's they destroy.

Im not suggesting that more than a few people in the hst wont find where some of those nukes are coming from just that by the time they reach a silo/bunker and destroy it that another nuke from another silo is gonna take them out.

The number advantage is ridiculous and im just talking about silo's to launch missles outnumbering the hst not even the other weapons of war.

Basically they do mass amounts of damage, but bloodlusting the real world means we attack without hesitation, and eventually all of them are gonna fall to a bomb and their will still be more than a few rw-ers around


----------



## Masa (Apr 11, 2012)

Hale said:


> There's no way the hst can win, there are more than 3 hidden weapon silo's capable of lauching nukes scattered around the world per hst character with a blood lusted RW against them they're gonna get bombed repeatedly before they can find them all, and the people in those silo's survive it's that simple



You're saying there are literally about a million missile silos in the real world? That would make more missile silos than we have missiles to fire...



Hale said:


> They Have stockpiles of food and water, most silo's are designed for the people inside to survive the nuclear holocause, With satelites Unmanned planes, bunkers and other silo's they destroy, and im not suggesting that more than a few people in the hst wont find where some of those nukes are coming from just that by the time they reach a silo/bunker and destroy it that another nuke from another silo is gonna take them out, the number advantage is ridiculous and im just talking about silo's to launch missles outnumbering the hst not even the other weapons of war. Basically they do mass amounts of damage, but bloodlusting the real world means we attack without hesitation, and eventually all of them are gonna fall to a bomb and their will still be more than a few rw-ers around



Could you um...break that down into a few more sentences so that it is a little more intelligible?



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Multi-block which is more than enough to take out all the fooder and several named characters



I think the MOAB is actually a little less than a city block buster and the FOAB is slightly bigger than a city block buster, but neither would qualify as multi-city block busters and neither are produced in significant enough numbers to make a difference in this fight. Not to mention the fact that both need to be dropped from the back of a massive cargo plane. Not a very effective means of taking out guys who can clear multiple city block distances in an instant.



> Wait what?
> 
> Sounds like wank to me



I think its referring to the fact that for Aokiji to have frozen the ocean near instantly like he did, he would have had to absorb probably in the gigaton-equivalent range of energy. Not quite the same as a gigaton of destructive power, but I am sure it would have its uses.


----------



## Hale (Apr 11, 2012)

Masa said:


> You're saying there are literally about a million missile silos in the real world? That would make more missile silos than we have missiles to fire...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you um...break that down into a few more sentences so that it is a little more intelligible?



Fixed 
10 char

no not a million around 30,000 ish, and not silo's alone places which can launch missiles including subs and planes


----------



## Masa (Apr 11, 2012)

Hale said:


> Fixed
> 10 char
> 
> no not a million around 30,000 ish, and not silo's alone places which can launch missiles including subs and planes



So you are claiming that there is 1 missile silo or nuclear sub or nuclear payload equip-able plane for every 1.25 nuclear warheads in existence? That's not even accounting for the facts that there are many warheads not designed to be deployed from missiles and there are plenty of missiles equipped with multiple (like 6) nuclear warheads a piece. Sorry, I'm going to have to call BS on that one. 

Despite that, even if we take your number of 30,000 at face value, there is literally a minimum of 300,000 HST characters, far short of 3 missile silos for every HST character like you said.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hale said:


> They Have stockpiles of food and water, most silo's are designed for the people inside to survive the nuclear holocause.


They may have stockpiles, but they will eventually run out. Also electricity.



> Im not suggesting that more than a few people in the hst wont find where some of those nukes are coming from just that by the time they reach a silo/bunker and destroy it that another nuke from another silo is gonna take them out.


If one person in the HST knows where they are, they all do, due to transporter snails. And how will they find all the HST from within a bunker again?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Masa said:


> So you are claiming that there is 1 missile silo or nuclear sub or nuclear payload equip-able plane for every 1.25 nuclear warheads in existence? That's not even accounting for the facts that there are many warheads not designed to be deployed from intercontinental ballistic missiles and there are plenty of missiles equipped with multiple (like 6) nuclear warheads a piece. Sorry, I'm going to have to call BS on that one.
> 
> Despite that, even if we take your number of 30,000 at face value, there is literally a minimum of 300,000 HST characters, far short of 3 missile silos for ever HST character like you said.



I think I heard 30'000, as well, but I think that was before people started decomissioning them.


----------



## Masa (Apr 11, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I think I heard 30'000, as well, but I think that was before people started decomissioning them.



So the RW has more nuclear silos than nuclear weapons. Fat load of good that does them.

edit: wait no, heres a little googling I did:



At the height of the cold war, Russia had 308 nuclear silos and 500 or so other nuclear platforms. The US and other countries couldn't possibly account for the other 25,200 silos. And you can probably make a good bet that there are fewer operational silos today than there there were during the height of the cold war considering they had tons more nukes back then.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Masa said:


> So the RW has more nuclear silos than nuclear weapons. Fat load of good that does them.



30'000 bombs, not silos.


----------



## Masa (Apr 11, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> 30'000 bombs, not silos.



He was saying there are 30,000 silos (and other nuclear platforms). I was just refuting that claim. You are right about there being 20-30,000 nukes in existence though.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 11, 2012)

Masa said:


> I think the MOAB is actually a little less than a city block buster and the FOAB is slightly bigger than a city block buster, but neither would qualify as multi-city block busters



> Cityblocks varies in sizes (80 m-200 m IIRC)
> MOAB and FOAB blast radius are 150 and 300 m respectively

In short, still multi-block busters



> I think its referring to the fact that for Aokiji to have frozen the ocean near instantly like he did, he would have had to absorb probably in the gigaton-equivalent range of energy. Not quite the same as a gigaton of destructive power, but I am sure it would have its uses.



If you say so


----------



## Masa (Apr 11, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> > Cityblocks varies in sizes (80 m-200 m IIRC)
> > MOAB and FOAB blast radius are 150 and 300 m respectively
> 
> In short, still multi-block busters



That is assuming they actually are able to destroy everything in the blast radius, which is more than likely not the case as the blast gets exponentially weaker the farther you get from the blast center. Besides, the point is moot as you will never be able to get a MOAB or FOAB to actually hit an HST character that is not complete and utter fodder and even then you would have high difficulty as naruto and bleach fodder can still move quite quickly.



> If you say so



Its good you agree.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 11, 2012)

Masa said:


> wait up, let me redo the math i made a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you agree.





I'd bet that the Admirals hasnt shown the full extend off their powers yet

Even with this changing the climate for years on an island


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Thread still exist... if they are on the other side of the world.. we own easily.. our range is farrr superior to theirs.. we have mach 7 railguns that have a range of something in the 2000km I think..

We have nukes that can travel across the world.. not to mention other weaponry


----------



## Akatora (Apr 11, 2012)

Channel4 said:


> Nukes can harm intangible ghosts now?
> 
> Bleahc chacarers can tank nukes easily.




The majority of Bleach characters are tangible, though to what extend real world effect em is questionable, it is however a fact stated by Rukia that all high reiatsu being are tangible.

Aka Hollws, Shinigami and quincy can all be hit.

Plus souls though... are hinted at being intangible, though no clue what they should be able to do in such a battle.


----------



## Masa (Apr 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Thread still exist... if they are on the other side of the world.. we own easily.. our range is farrr superior to theirs.. we have mach 7 railguns that have a range of something in the 2000km I think..
> 
> We have nukes that can travel across the world.. not to mention other weaponry



We have nukes that travel across the world in several hours at best. By the time they arrive, the HST characters will all be long gone and wreaking havoc on whatever cities they come accross.

There is no way rail guns have a 2000km range. Besides, the HST has many, many characters that can move faster than mach 7 and actually react at those speeds. You will be pressed to find any human in the real world that can hit an agile, human sized, hypersonic target (some with pre-cog) even a short distance away, much less 2000 km away.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Who said humans are the ones aiming.. We have computers that can take care of all of that and how are the HST gonna travel across the sea.. if they take the sea route.. they are dead.. thats for sure.. best use is for the portals but guess what.. we have computers that can detect gravitational and space distortion I think.. so if we play it defensively.. we can pull off a win 

plus we are bloodlust


----------



## Masa (Apr 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Who said humans are the ones aiming.. We have computers that can take care of all of that


No we don't. Computers assist in targeting things, but the ones that actually have to identify, target, and fire the guns are humans. 



> and how are the HST gonna travel across the sea..


Ninjas can walk on water, all of them. One Piece has boats, Kuma, Kizaru, Aokiji, Rayleigh, Pell, etc. Bleach characters can fly, all of them (except for the human ones, I guess)



> if they take the sea route.. they are dead.. thats for sure..


 How are they dead exactly?



> best use is for the portals but guess what.. we have computers that can detect gravitational and space distortion


No we don't



> I think..


You think wrong.



> so if we play it defensively.. we can pull off a win


 No we can't.


> plus we are bloodlust


Certainly we are, so are they. Bloodlust works more in their favor than in ours.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 11, 2012)

Time to put this to rest


----------

